# The Hottest Women World Cup



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Each round there will be a list of fixtures, eg. ‘Jessica Alba vs Britney Spears’. People vote for their preferred choices in the thread, and the women with more votes advance to the next round.

If there are any questions, shoot.

__________________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for Round 1A:


Hayden Panettiere 16-5 Katie Holmes- The Heroes star won by quite a margin.

Britney Spears 8-13 Kim Kardashian- Kim topples Britney.

Kristen Stewart 3-18 Maryse Ouellet- Maryse dominated Kristen.

Elisha Cuthbert 7-14 Megan Fox- Megan goes through.

Evangeline Lilly 13-7 Kelly Kelly- Kate from Lost pulled this one out of the bag against the WWE diva.

Mickie James 7-14 Sarah Michelle Gellar- Mickie couldn’t do enough to stop Sarah.

Emma Watson 13-8 Sarah Chalke- The Harry Potter star will be in round two.

Angelina Jolie 7-14 Jessica Alba- A strong showing from Jessica Alba.
______________________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for Round 1B:


Kristin Kreuk 6-15 Misa Campo 

Christina Milian 6-14 Scarlett Johansson 

Holly Vallance 16-5 Rachel Bilson- I thought this would have been closer.

Michelle Trachtenberg 9-12 Keeley Hazell- A pretty tight contest, but Keeley pulled through.

Tiffany (WWE) 9-12 Natalie Portman- Same here, Natalie wins.

Cheryl Cole 19-2 Anna Kournikova- Cheryl completely dominated Anna.

Diora Baird 6-15 Kate Beckinsale

Eliza Dushku 9-12 Shakira- The Colombian lady goes through.

_________________________________________________________________________________________

Results for Round 1C-


Katie Melua 4-15 Beyoncé Knowles: Beyoncé will be strutting her stuff in round two.

Isla Fisher 14-5 Marina Orlova: unlucky Panther….

Mischa Barton 8-11 Michelle Phan: .…your girl Michelle goes through here tho bud, against the OC star.

Ashley Gellar 16-3 Nicole Kidman: An easy win for Ashley.

Emily Atack 10-9 Freida Pinto: Travis Bickle won’t be happy! Anyway, with the lowest winning score so far, Emily Atack has a difficult looking fixture in the next round against Cheryl Cole, as things stand.

Tiffany Mulheron 11-8 Rihanna: Rihanna’s fame isn’t enough to help her beat the comparatively unknown Mulheron.

Alyssa Milano 15-4 Pixie Lott: Alyssa wins this fixture.

Abbey Clancy 13-5 Gemma Arterton: Peter Crouch’s girl goes through.
_________________________________________________________________________________


Here are the results for round 1D-


Jessica Simpson 15-6 Carmen Electra: A straightforward win here for Jessica.

Lucy Pinder 11-10 Velvet Sky: A very close contest.

Mila Kunis 16-5 Avril Lavigne: Two popular girls, but Mila won by quite a margin.

Keira Knightley 12-8 Kate Hudson: The Pirates of the Caribbean star goes through.

Miley Cyrus 9-12 Amber Lee Ettinger: Amber knocks out Miley.

Catherine Zeta Jones 5-15 Ashlynn Brooke: A strong showing from Ashlynn.

Mena Suvari 9-12 Jennifer Aniston: A tight match up, but the Friends star will be in the second round.

Lucy Liu 8-13 Hillary Duff: Hillary had enough to see off Lucy.
_____________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for round 1E.


Anne Hathaway 21-4 Courtney Cox: Anne Hathaway really ran away with this one.

Katherine Heigl 13-12 Ashley Tisdale: Very close, but Katherine edges it.

Leah Dizon 18-7 Gwyneth Paltrow: Leah wins convincingly against a more famous opponent.

Paris Hilton 11-14 Victoria Pendleton: Victoria goes through.

Elizabeth Banks 8-16 Gina Carano: Gina Carano wins this battle.

Kirsten Dunst 8-17 Jill Wagner: I thought Kirsten would win this.

Vannessa Hudgens 20-5 Julianne Moore: The High School Musical star won by a big margin.

Tori Black 11-14 Amanda Bynes: Amanda knocks out Tori after a tight contest.
________________________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for round 1F.


Emma Roberts 8-17 Christina Aguilera: The singer goes through.

Ana Ivanovic 15-10 Emma Stone: Ivanovic comes out on top in the closest contest of the section.

Fergie 6-19 Linda Papadopoulos: Fergie wasn’t a very popular nomination.

Miranda Kerr 20-5 Gwen Stefani: The Australian model goes through.

Milla Jovovich 4-21 Taylor Swift: Taylor won this very comfortably.

Natalie Glebova 6-19 Maria Kanellis: The former WWE diva is in the second round.

Gabriella Cilmi 16-9 Nicole Scerzinger: Scerzinger exits.

JoJo 9-16 Maria Sharapova: Sharapova knocks out JoJo.
_______________________________________________________________________________________


Here are the results for round 2A.


Taylor Swift 14-11 Emily Atack: This one was close.

Tiffany Mulheron 5-20 Anne Hathaway

Miranda Kerr 20-4 Michelle Phan

Lucy Pinder 19-6 Vannessa Hudgens

Cheryl Cole 21-4 Amber Lee Ettinger: Another big win for the very popular Cheryl.

Jennifer Aniston 9-16 Maria Kanellis

Linda Papadopoulos 6-19 Kiera Knightley

Natalie Portman 2-23 Maryse Ouellet: Maryse has done very well so far in the tournament.
__________________________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for round 2B.


Leah Dizon 9-19 Shakira

Keeley Hazell 25-3 Christina Aguilera: Keeley thrashed Christina

Jill Wagner 13-15 Emma Watson: This one was close, but Emma Watson wins it.

Victoria Pendleton 1-27 Mila Kunis: The score says it all.

Hayden Panettiere 16-12 Abbey Clancy

Katherine Heigl 9-19 Holly Valance: Flick from Neighbours is in round 3.

Gabriella Cilmi 14-14 Hilary Duff: A draw, when Hillary Duff was 14-5 down at one point! A tough decision for me to make. Altho a couple of people have mentioned how much they like Gabriella I'm putting Duff through after that amazing comeback.

Kim Kardashian 18-10 Ashley Gellar
____________________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for round 2C.


Evangeline Lilly 20-10 Gina Carano: Gina put up a good fight.

Jessica Alba 22-8 Maria Sharapova: The widely expected result, but Sharapova didn’t do too badly.

Isla Fisher 17-13 Ashlynn Brooke: This one was quite close.

Kate Beckinsale 25-5 Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar 6-24 Misa Campo: Another strong showing from Misa who may just be turning a few heads.

Jessica Simpson 6-24 Megan Fox

Ana Ivanovic 13-17 Beyoncé Knowles: Another of the closer contests.

Scarlett Johansson 22-8 Alyssa Milano 
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for Round 3A.


Mila Kunis 27-4 Hilary Duff: Kunis is through to the next round.

Emma Watson 6-25 Maryse Ouellet: One of my favourite ladies is out, whilst Maryse will take some stopping.

Anne Hathaway 13-18 Lucy Pinder: A fairly tight contest.

Isla Fisher 4-27 Cheryl Cole: Cheryl marches on.

Kate Beckinsale 25-6 Keira Knightley: Kate Beckinsale seems to be very popular.

Kim Kardashian 18-13 Miranda Kerr: Another close battle.
______________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for round 3B.


Misa Campo 14-14 Shakira: A draw, tough decision for me but I’m choosing Misa to go through.

Beyoncé Knowles 13-15 Megan Fox: Very close.

Keeley Hazell 13-15 Hayden Panettiere: Keeley was 7-0 up, but Hayden came storming back.

Evangeline Lilly 9-19 Jessica Alba: Compared to other fixtures Jessica won by quite a margin.

Scarlett Johansson 18-10 Maria Kanellis: The Iron Man 2 star is in the next round.

Taylor Swift 12-16 Holly Valance: Valance is through.
____________________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for round 4. Quite a few close matches here.


Mila Kunis 18-13 Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Pinder 14-16 Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet 17-14 Kim Kardashian

Holly Valance 13-18 Kate Beckinsale

Jessica Alba 16-15 Megan Fox

Misa Campo 10-21 Scarlett Johansson
____________________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for the latest round.

Maryse Ouellet 30
Jessica Alba 27
Scarlett Johansson 22
Kate Beckinsale 22
Cheryl Cole 20
Mila Kunis 19
____________________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for the semi-finals.

Maryse Ouellet 21-15 Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson 18-18 Jessica Alba: A draw. I’m choosing Jessica Alba to go through to the final.
____________________________________________________________________________________

Here is the result for the final.

Maryse Ouellet 19-15 Jessica Alba


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Why not just make the tournament on your thoughts and reasons and we can vote...just an idea to get the ball rolling cause I dont think many will PM you mate


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay round 1A, please bold your choices in the thread.


Hayden Panettiere vs Katie Holmes


Britney Spears vs Kim Kardashian


Kristen Stewart vs Maryse Ouellet


Elisha Cuthbert vs Megan Fox


Evangeline Lilly vs Kelly Kelly


Mickie James vs Sarah Michelle Gellar


Emma Watson vs Sarah Chalke


Angelina Jolie vs Jessica Alba


happy voting!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

shoulda let people PM you because those are some shocking picks.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

born to run said:


> Okay round 1A, please bold your choices in the thread.
> 
> 
> Hayden Panettiere vs *Katie Holmes*
> ...


Nice work mate 

Repped for adding miss watson




Role Model said:


> shoulda let people PM you because those are some shocking picks.


Would have taken forever, we all know folks here are lazy


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

just Mickie James, Kelly Kelly and Emma Watson being included, and not Cheryl Tweedy kinda puzzles me about his state of mind.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well its his poll and he has given it thought so lets run with it


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Role Model said:


> just Mickie James, Kelly Kelly and Emma Watson being included, and not Cheryl Tweedy kinda puzzles me about his state of mind.


Cheryl Tweedy/Cole will be in the next round.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

If you're going to have a World Cup, it should be one woman from each country.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Elisha Cuthbert vs Megan Fox


I have to chose? My head will explode.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

born to run said:


> Okay round 1A, please bold your choices in the thread.
> 
> 
> *Hayden Panettiere* vs Katie Holmes
> ...


It was hard choosing between Kim Kardashian and Britney Spears, but only because neither tickle my pickle.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I chose

Hayden Panettiere
Kim Kardashian
Maryse
Elisha Cuthbert(this one was tough)
Evangeline Lilly
Sarah Michelle Gellar
Emma Watson (Good job on including her!)
Angelina Jolie


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Youtube infidel and hot woman Criss/K Rina.



















Youtube star and Linguistics teacher Marina Orlova!


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Toots Dalton said:


> If you're going to have a World Cup, it should be one woman from each country.


pretty much. 

most of these girls are american, and sarah chalke isnt even hot at all.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

born to run said:


> *Hayden Panettiere* vs Katie Holmes
> 
> 
> Britney Spears vs *Kim Kardashian*
> ...


My votes.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Role Model said:


> just Mickie James, Kelly Kelly and Emma Watson being included, and not Cheryl Tweedy kinda puzzles me about his state of mind.


Probably an American; Cheryl's not exactly A-list over there. She's barely been A-list here for a couple of years.

That said, I don't find her that attractive at all. Maybe if she ever shut the fuck up, I could see it, but there's no appeal for me in a girl who talks like she has her mouth full. I gave up watching X Factor when she became a judge because I can't understand a single word she says.

(Before some Geordies have a shitfit, it's not just the accent; she's got garbling the English language down to an art form. And you did give us Donna Air, who was the highlight of my school days.)

I can see why Emma Watson is being included though. I've seen her around town a lot and she's jaw-droppingly gorgeous in person.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Whoa. There are some seriously questionable inclusions.

All them are attractive. But the hottest? Strongly disagree.

I've thought about doing something like for awhile. But seriously. You all suck. That, and it'd be a lot of work.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

born to run said:


> Okay round 1A, please bold your choices in the thread.
> 
> 
> *Hayden Panettiere* vs Katie Holmes
> ...


I only voted for Chalke because i felt weird voting for the 12 year old.

Theres only a couple in this tourney that i like so far, its a weak lineup, but i'll play along anyways as i happen to think im a pretty good judge


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Hayden Panettiere
Kim Kardashian 
Maryse Ouellet
Elisha Cuthbert
Kelly Kelly
Sarah Michelle Gellar
Sarah Chalke
Angelina Jolie


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Barry_Darsow said:


> I only voted for Chalke because i felt weird voting for the 12 year old.
> 
> Theres only a couple in this tourney that i like so far, its a weak lineup, but i'll play along anyways as i happen to think im a pretty good judge


Emma Watson is like 19 now


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Replace Emma Watson with ...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^I concur


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

born to run said:


> Okay round 1A, please bold your choices in the thread.
> 
> 
> Hayden Panettiere vs Katie Holmes
> ...


Hayden
KIM
Maryse
Megan Fox
Evagaline lilly
Sarah Michelle Geller
Emma Watson
Alba.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Holmes
Kim
Maryse
Megan FOx
Evangeline Lilly
Sarah Michelle Gellar
Emma Watson
Jessica Alba


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

All the hate 

It's only round 1A cmon probably still B C D etc to come


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TheLoneShark said:


> I can see why Emma Watson is being included though. I've seen her around town a lot and she's jaw-droppingly gorgeous in person.


she does look good in person, but the times i've had run ins with her, and when mates have we've always agreed she's a stuck up bitch. but then, that's hardly a surprise.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Role Model said:


> she does look good in person, but the times i've had run ins with her, and when mates have we've always agreed she's a stuck up bitch. but then, that's hardly a surprise.


Really? Sh used to come in the Dew Drop in Summertown quite a lot, and I've run into her in the Brittania up Headington and she's always been pretty pleasant and down-to-Earth.

Maybe it's just because I don't look even slightly like a Potter fan. Which, I suppose, is because I'm not. LOL.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

maybe it's because the people she's with a generally the worst sort of people and pretty 'urgh', she's always seemed less bad than the people she's with if that makes sense. i'm certainly happy to be proved wrong though. meeting her late at night with everyone being slightly worse for wear probs isn't the best time to judge someone anyways.

and really the Dew Drop? would not expect her in there at all. Summetown as a whole grinds my gears, come to think of it so does the expression grind my gears.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Role Model said:


> and really the Dew Drop? would not expect her in there at all. Summetown as a whole grinds my gears, come to think of it so does the expression grind my gears.


Yeah, she's a Summertown girl. Most people associate her with Headington, because she went to Headington Girls but she grew up just off South Parade.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

born to run said:


> Okay round 1A, please bold your choices in the thread.
> 
> 
> *Hayden Panettiere* vs Katie Holmes
> ...


too lazy to PM anyone lol, sorry


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

_*Hayden Panettiere* vs Katie Holmes


*Britney Spears* vs Kim Kardashian


Kristen Stewart vs *Maryse Ouellet*


*Elisha Cuthbert* vs Megan Fox


*Evangeline Lilly* vs Kelly Kelly


*Mickie James* vs Sarah Michelle Gellar


Emma Watson vs *Sarah Chalke*


*Angelina Jolie* vs Jessica Alba_


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

So I got bored enough to vote...



> *Hayden Panettiere* vs Katie Holmes - tough pick, but gentlemen prefer blondes. Besides, Katie's ruined most of her Joey Potter charms by breeding with Satan.
> 
> 
> *Britney Spears* vs Kim Kardashian - Britney. Fat talentless crackwhore does nothing for me.
> ...


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hayden Panettiere vs *Katie Holmes*


Britney Spears vs *Kim Kardashian*


*Kristen Stewart* vs Maryse Ouellet


*Elisha Cuthbert* vs Megan Fox


Evangeline Lilly vs *Kelly Kelly*


*Mickie James *vs Sarah Michelle Gellar


*Emma Watson* vs Sarah Chalke


Angelina Jolie vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Katie Holmes

*Britney Spears* vs Kim Kardashian

Kristen Stewart vs *Maryse Ouellet*

*Elisha Cuthbert* vs Megan Fox

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Kelly Kelly

Mickie James vs *Sarah Michelle Gellar*

*Emma Watson* vs Sarah Chalke

Angelina Jolie vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> and not Cheryl Tweedy kinda puzzles me about his state of mind.


Cheryl Tweedy is an attractive girl next door type. A hairdresser you might be appointed to and think "wow, she's pretty attractive." On a world scale, she really isn't that gobsmacking and is quite frankly not even the best looking member of Girls Aloud. 

Seriously compare Cheryl Cole to women like Freida Pinto, Beyonce, Angelina Jolie, Halle Berry, Nicole Kidman, Rachael Mcadams, Keira Knightley and Holly Vallance and there is really no comparison. 

On top of that, she is devoid of any talent whatsoever - can't sing, wooden dancer, average charisma and really not that bright. She is literally just a pretty face. That is all. 

And for people who say "well she must be talented because she sold loads of records" - yeah that's called good production/marketing - I actually like some Girls Aloud songs but it has nothing to do with any of the members of Girls Aloud themselves.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> Seriously compare Cheryl Cole to women like Freida Pinto, Beyonce, Angelina Jolie, Halle Berry, Nicole Kidman, Rachael Mcadams, Keira Knightley and Holly Vallance and there is really no comparison.


would take Cheryl over any of those except maybe Keira and Holly.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Hayden Panettiere vs *Katie Holmes*


Britney Spears vs *Kim Kardashian*


Kristen Stewart vs *Maryse Ouellet*


Elisha Cuthbert vs *Megan Fox*


Evangeline Lilly vs *Kelly Kelly*


*Mickie James* vs Sarah Michelle Gellar


Emma Watson vs *Sarah Chalke*


*Angelina Jolie* vs Jessica Alba


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

did someone really try to tell me Nicole Kidman is more attractive than Cheryl Tweedy? really? shiiiiiiiiiiiet. some of the others you can have some debate about, but yeah Kidman seemed like a jokey sorta selection.


anywayz

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Katie Holmes


*Britney Spears* vs Kim Kardashian


Kristen Stewart vs *Maryse Ouellet*


Elisha Cuthbert vs *Megan Fox* (crazy matchup, shoulda separated these two)


*Evangeline Lilly* vs Kelly Kelly


Mickie James vs *Sarah Michelle Gellar*


*Emma Watson* vs Sarah Chalke


Angelina Jolie vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> would take Cheryl over any of those except maybe Keira and Holly.


Agreed. Rachel McAdams, too, beats Tweedy for me.



Role Model said:


> did someone really try to tell me Nicole Kidman is more attractive than Cheryl Tweedy? really? shiiiiiiiiiiiet. some of the others you can have some debate about, but yeah Kidman seemed like a jokey sorta selection.


I think it's an age thing. I'd struggle to pick between the two as well. But I will agree with the sentiment that Cheryl isn't even the hottest member of Girls Aloud. I'd honestly take Sarah and Nadine before her.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sarah a few years back, coke diet has wrecked her  with you all the way about Nadine though, well I'd struggle to pick between them, depending on my mood.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Role Model said:


> Sarah a few years back, coke diet has wrecked her  with you all the way about Nadine though, well I'd struggle to pick between them, depending on my mood.


Beautiful Irish lilt vs. Mouthful of garbled Geordie? Smiling Irish eyes and the beautiful voice win every time for me


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

you're not wrong there.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Hayden Panettiere 


Britney Spears


Maryse Ouellet


Megan Fox 


Evangeline Lilly 


Sarah Michelle Gellar


Emma Watson 


Jessica Alba


-Mickie James? Honestly? You gotta be kidding me. 

- Where is Scarlett?

- Cheryl Cole?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Do people think Katie Holmes is hot? Honest question.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

kinda cute a long time ago, before you know who.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Katie Holmes


Britney Spears vs *Kim Kardashian*


Kristen Stewart vs *Maryse Ouellet*


Elisha Cuthbert vs *Megan Fox*


*Evangeline Lilly* vs Kelly Kelly


Mickie James vs *Sarah Michelle Gellar*


*Emma Watson* vs Sarah Chalke


*Angelina Jolie* vs Jessica Alba


No Shakira, Kate Beckinsale or Beyonce.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> did someone really try to tell me Nicole Kidman is more attractive than Cheryl Tweedy?


Seriously mate, are you kidding? I see girls that look like Cheryl Cole every day. Nicole is stunning looking. Go and watch Batman Forever, To Die For, Eyes Wide Shut, Birth, Dead Calm... the two women aren't even comparable. 
Sarah Harding is better looking than Cheryl and by some margin.

Oh yeah and Nicole can outperform Cheryl at her own profession i.e. being able to sing. 






This woman however kind of blew away the competition even if she was a massive slut.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Role Model said:


> kinda cute a long time ago, before you know who.


Exactly. Would you want to fuck a girl who married Satan and spawned his child?

HELL NO


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> Seriously mate, are you kidding? I see girls that look like Cheryl Cole every day. Nicole is stunning looking. Go and watch Batman Forever, To Die For, Eyes Wide Shut, Birth, Dead Calm... the two women aren't even comparable.
> Sarah Harding is better looking than Cheryl and by some margin.


Sarah Harding in 2010, much like Nicole Kidman in 2010 isn't better looking. at the end of the day it's all different tastes though.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

TheLoneShark said:


> I'd honestly take Sarah and Nadine before her.


Nadine is not what she once was. She's scarily thin now.

Cheryl's gorgeous. Not sure how anyone can think differently.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah it's fun to debate, I personally went to school with lots of girls who I would consider to be better looking or as pretty as Cheryl Cole. She's the local attractive girl who the press/media has managed to convince people is some kind of out of this world beauty. Next they'll be trying to convince us that she is actually has some talent. That will be a much harder task though.....

As for the competition: 

Hayden Panettiere 6 vs 8 *Katie Holmes*
Hayden - rough face, nice body. Katie Holmes - very pretty. 

Britney Spears 6 vs *7 Kim Kardashian*
Britney = typical good looking slag you might see down at the snooker club. 
Kim = very sexy but generic features. 

Kristen Stewart 9 vs 10 *Maryse Ouellet*
Very, very tough. Kristen is a natural beauty but Maryse is just jaw droppingly sexy. 


Elisha Cuthbert 6 vs 9 *Megan Fox*
Cuthbert, cute blonde. Megan Fox is nearly worth the hype. No contest. 

Evangeline Lilly 8 vs 9 *Kelly Kelly*
Kelly Kelly is just a hot as hell bubbly blonde, Evangeline Lilly is also very attractive and sexy. 

Mickie James 7 vs 8 *Sarah Michelle Gellar*
Mickie James has an aura of sexiness which makes her seem twice as good looking, Michelle Gellar is very pretty but kinda weird looking in some ways. 
*
Emma Watson *7 vs 6 Sarah Chalke
Emma Watson thinks she is more attractive than she is. Sarah Chalke is simply pretty. 

*Angelina Jolie* 9 vs 9 Jessica Alba
Both women are very pretty in almost every way imaginable. Jolie has that extra sexiness though so I give her the nod.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

haribo said:


> Nadine is not what she once was. She's scarily thin now.
> 
> Cheryl's gorgeous. Not sure how anyone can think differently.


Nothing wrong with thin. And I didn't say Cheryl wasn't. I just prefer to be able to understand what my girls are moaning in bed


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nicole was hot awhile back, but there's no way at this point and time I'd pick her over Cheryl.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

TheLoneShark said:


> Nothing wrong with thin. And I didn't say Cheryl wasn't. I just prefer to be able to understand what my girls are moaning in bed












Look at her hand.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn she's thin. That's scary!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> Nicole was hot awhile back, but there's no way at this point and time I'd pick her over Cheryl.


In my opinion she looks better in her forties now than Cheryl ever will. And in terms of talent there's no comparison. This has to be one of the most embarassing performances of all time - normally when an artists is limited vocally they can still put on a good show on stage (i.e. Britney Spears) but this woman has got nothing and still selling millions. Is there any begining to her talents? 






Seriously compare that to this - 






Honestly how is that woman in charge of judging talent? It's a joke.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> Britney Spears 6 vs *7 Kim Kardashian*
> Britney = typical good looking slag you might see down at the snooker club.
> Kim = very sexy but generic features.


generic?










no sell.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, pretty generic. If you're really into big breasts and big asses then fine, I'm more appreciative of a woman's eyes and finer facial features. Like this particular knockout:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Do people think Katie Holmes is hot? Honest question.


I don't find her attractive as she was a few years ago.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Regarding celebs, I'm an Emmy Rossum guy. She has a classy beauty about her, and she can also be cute and sexy as well as beautiful. Awesome combination of a naturally attractive woman, IMO. And her voice. Oh man, what a lovely voice. She owned in Phantom of the Opera. When it comes to most celebs, however, I've seen more beautiful, hot, or cute girls when I was in High School or even in the Mall. I don't get the fascination with celebs being the hottest of the hot or the sexiest of the sexy. It doesn't translate with me, because I've seen better, but none of you know their names.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I've always had a thing for Katie Holmes

*Hayden Panettiere *vs Katie Holmes


*Britney Spears* vs Kim Kardashian- back in the day though


Kristen Stewart vs *Maryse Ouellet*- Twilight girl is hideous.


Elisha Cuthbert vs *Megan Fox*- Megan tops the list for me.


Evangeline Lilly vs Kelly Kelly I hate Kate and Kelly is ugly trash, no vote.


Mickie James vs *Sarah Michelle Gellar*- Don't like either, but I'll go with Sarah I guess.


*Emma Watson* vs Sarah Chalke- Emma has developed NICELY


Angelina Jolie vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Regarding celebs, I'm an Emmy Rossum guy. She has a classy beauty about her, and she can also be cute and sexy as well as beautiful. Awesome combination of a naturally attractive woman, IMO. When it comes to most celebs, however, I've seen more beautiful, hot, or cute girls when I was in High School or even in the Mall. I don't get the fascination with celebs being the hottest of the hot or the sexiest of the sexy. It doesn't translate with me, because I've seen better, but none of you know their names.


Do you live in Miami? I'm not sure that that's a proper representation.

Cheryl Cole is hot and I had no idea who she was prior to this thread. The song that Bickle put up with her made insane though, and I think I might be deaf now.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

No, I live in Orlando, but I'm sure I've seen better regardless.  Then again, every man has different tastes and a different definition of his "perfect" woman, so it's entirely subjective. I'm not gonna go into semantics, however, on physical attraction.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not going to argue about good looking women either; nothing could be more pointless. I just said Miami because it's famous for smoking hot chicks. I've never been there, so I can't say one way or the other.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, I've heard Miami is a hotspot for hot chicks. Never been there myself. though. Was planning to two years ago, but as plans may often go awry, I couldn't go due to circumstances beyond my control. 

Yeah, arguing about who's better looking or who's more hotter/sexier/beautiful is just as pointless as arguing about religion or politics. Everyone has their own idea, and it doesn't go well. Sharing is cool, but debating about attractive women? Not worth it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hayden Panettiere vs Katie Holmes: Hayden, never thought much of Katie


Britney Spears vs Kim Kardashian: Don't like either, but I say Kim, she still looks human half the time


Kristen Stewart vs Maryse Ouellet: Maryse, Kristen is hideous. The chick needs some sun


Elisha Cuthbert vs Megan Fox: Elisha. Fox is seriously overrated


Evangeline Lilly vs Kelly Kelly: Kelly, just cause I can't picture Lilly


Mickie James vs Sarah Michelle Gellar: Mickie, just love the girl


Emma Watson vs Sarah Chalke: Sarah


Angelina Jolie vs Jessica Alba: Jessica


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> *Hayden Panettiere* vs Katie Holmes
> 
> 
> Britney Spears vs *Kim Kardashian*
> ...


THANKS BOB, OVER AND OUT!

But yeah, whats happened to nadine...  Shes freakishly thin, she needs help drastically. I remember I met her in person in her Irish bar in LA a few years back and thought even then she looked a bit thin, but she was gorgeous, and really nice suprisingly, but now...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nadine used to be hot, but now,eewwww.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you know who I think is underated when it comes to looks? Freida Pinto (from Slumdog Millionaire), I don't think of her as being "hot" but she's very pretty.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Cheryl Cole is really attractive for sure but I just see her as the preetiest girl in school type. Now if Holly Vallance had attended the school I went to, I may not have passed my GCSE'S let alone my A-LEVELS.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are the results for round 1A:


Hayden Panettiere 16-5 Katie Holmes- The Heroes star won by quite a margin.

Britney Spears 8-13 Kim Kardashian- Kim topples Britney.

Kristen Stewart 3-18 Maryse Ouellet- Maryse dominated Kristen.

Elisha Cuthbert 7-14 Megan Fox- Megan goes through.

Evangeline Lilly 13-7 Kelly Kelly- Kate from Lost pulled this one out of the bag against the WWE diva.

Mickie James 7-14 Sarah Michelle Gellar- Mickie couldn’t do enough to stop Sarah.

Emma Watson 13-8 Sarah Chalke- The Harry Potter star will be in round two.

Angelina Jolie 7-14 Jessica Alba- A strong showing from Jessica Alba.


The next set of fixtures will be up in a bit.

________________________________________________________________________________

Round 1B, please bold your choices/delete as required:

Kristin Kreuk vs Misa Campo

Christina Milian vs Scarlett Johansson

Holly Vallance vs Rachel Bilson

Michelle Trachtenberg vs Keeley Hazell

Tiffany (WWE) vs Natalie Portman

Cheryl Cole vs Anna Kournikova

Diora Baird vs Kate Beckinsale

Eliza Dushku vs Shakira

happy voting!


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Kristin Kreuk vs *Misa Campo*

Christina Milian vs *Scarlett Johansson*

*Holly Vallance* vs Rachel Bilson

*Michelle Trachtenberg* vs Keeley Hazell

Tiffany (WWE) vs *Natalie Portman*

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova

Diora Baird vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Eliza Dushku vs *Shakira*

My girl Kate Beckinsale gets the nod as overall best of the bunch....damn does she look amazing that pic!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Kristin Kreuk vs *Misa Campo*

Christina Milian vs *Scarlett Johansson* (Close one for me, big fan of both)

*Holly Vallance* vs Rachel Bilson

Michelle Trachtenberg vs *Keeley Hazell*

Tiffany (WWE) vs *Natalie Portman*

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova

*Diora Baird* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Eliza Dushku* vs Shakira


----------



## Ja9 (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh dang, I missed the first round. How the heck did Emma Watson get through. :no:

Kristin Kreuk
Scarlett Johansson
Rachel Bilson
Michelle Trachtenberg
Tiffany (WWE)
Cheryl Cole
Kate Beckinsale
Shakira

Having watched Chuck recently, I'm hoping Kristin Kreuk and Rachel Bilson win their respective pairings.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

baird vs beckinsale!?

booooooooooo.

both deserve to go through.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kristin Kreuk vs *Misa Campo*

*Christina Milian* vs Scarlett Johansson

*Holly Vallance* vs Rachel Bilson

Michelle Trachtenberg vs *Keeley Hazell*

Tiffany (WWE) vs *Natalie Portman*

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova

*Diora Baird* vs Kate Beckinsale

Eliza Dushku vs *Shakira*


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

*Kristin Kreuk* vs Misa Campo

Christina Milian vs Scarlett Johansson (dont find either to be particularly attractive, so not choosing one)

*Holly Vallance* vs Rachel Bilson

Michelle Trachtenberg vs *Keeley Hazell*

Tiffany (WWE) vs *Natalie Portman*

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova

Diora Baird vs *Kate Beckinsale*

*Eliza Dushku* vs Shakira

Theres been quite a few ladies from both rounds that i haven't heard of before, and tbh, a lot that i wouldn't consider that attractive.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

born to run said:


> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Round 1B, please bold your choices/delete as required:
> 
> ...


Yip-yip.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Kristin Kreuk* vs Misa Campo

*Christina Milian* vs Scarlett Johansson

Holly Vallance vs *Rachel Bilson*

Michelle Trachtenberg vs *Keeley Hazell*

Tiffany (WWE) vs *Natalie Portman*

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova

Diora Baird vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Eliza Dushku vs *Shakira*


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Kristin Kreuk vs *Misa Campo* ( have no clue who either these are)
> 
> Christina Milian vs *Scarlett Johansson
> *
> ...


HYUK! HYUK!


----------



## Stewingum (Nov 6, 2008)

Misa Campo

Scarlett Johansson

Rachel Bilson

Michelle Trachtenberg

Tiffany

Cheryl Cole

Diora Baird

Shakira


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Kristin Kreuk *7 vs 6 Misa Campo

Had to look both women up. First girl is pretty, second girl might just cut it in the porn world. 

Christina Milian 6 vs 6 *Scarlett Johansson*

CM looks like a girl who hangs out near goalposts on the nearby field. Attractive enough but loads of girls look like her. 

Have never understood the fuss with Scarlett Johansson. I still remember her as the plain girl from Ghost World and that opinion has not changed - whatever it is she has in the looks department - I just don't see it. She still goes through here though. 

*Holly Vallance* 10 vs 8 Rachel Bilson

Holly Vallance - the sexiness of Maryse combined with the natural beauty of Grace Kelly in her prime - a deadly combination. 
First time I've seen this Bilson woman and she seems very gorgeous indeed....

*Michelle Trachtenberg *6 vs 5 Keeley Hazell

Harriet the Spy versus big breasted bimbo.... hum... Hazell is not a naturally attractive woman nor sexy in my opinion, if you took away her garangutans she wouldn't even be being talked about. For that reason I give this to Michelle as she is more interesting and earthy looking. 

Tiffany (WWE)6 vs 9 Natalie Portman

Natalie Portman is the slightly less attractive version of Keira Knightley. Stunning features and beautiful eyes. 

Tiffany is just another blonde really. Don't get the fuss. 

*Cheryl Cole* 8 vs 7 Anna Kournikova

Cheryl Cole is the hot girl at the school you attend, Kournikova has a hot body but peculiar facial features. Gonna go with the "singer" on this one. 

Diora Baird 8 vs 9 *Kate Beckinsale*

Both beautiful women for sure. KB doesn't photograph very well, she looks a lot more attractive on film when her stance is more natural. 

Eliza Dushku 7 vs 8 *Shakira*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kristin Kreuk vs *Misa Campo*

Christina Milian vs *Scarlett Johansson*

*Holly Vallance* vs Rachel Bilson

Michelle Trachtenberg vs *Keeley Hazell*

*Tiffany (WWE*) vs Natalie Portman

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova

*Diora Baird* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Eliza Dushku* vs Shakira


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Kristin Kreuk vs *Misa Campo
*
Christina Milian vs *Scarlett Johansson*

Holly Vallance vs *Rachel Bilson*

Michelle Trachtenberg vs *Keeley Hazell*

Tiffany (WWE) vs *Natalie Portman*

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova

Diora Baird vs *Kate Beckinsale*

*Eliza Dushku* vs Shakira


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Scarlett Johansson is the only woman that looks hot with red hair.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Misa Campo
Christina Milian
Holly Vallance
Michelle Trachtenberg
Tiffany
Cheryl Cole
Kate Beckinsale
Shakira


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

_*Kristin Kreuk* vs Misa Campo

Christina Milian vs *Scarlett Johansson*

*Holly Vallance* vs Rachel Bilson

*Michelle Trachtenberg* vs Keeley Hazell

*Tiffany (WWE)* vs Natalie Portman

Cheryl Cole vs *Anna Kournikova*

Diora Baird vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Eliza Dushku vs *Shakira*_


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KnightMace said:


> Scarlett Johansson is the only woman that looks hot with red hair.


silly statement.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Silly doesn't begin to describe how wrong that statement was.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Kristin Kreuk* vs Misa Campo

Christina Milian vs *Scarlett Johansson*
_Neither really do it for me, but I prefer Scarlett._

*Holly Valance* vs Rachel Bilson
_Don't know what Valance has been doing the past few years, but I'll assume she's still hot as ever._

Michelle Trachtenberg vs *Keeley Hazell*

*Tiffany (WWE)* vs Natalie Portman
_Never been a huge Portman fan. I always think of her from Leon._

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova

Diora Baird vs *Kate Beckinsale*
_Probably the toughest of this round for me._

*Eliza Dushku* vs Shakira


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kristin Kreuk vs *Misa Campo*

*Christina Milian* vs Scarlett Johansson

*Holly Vallance* vs Rachel Bilson

Michelle Trachtenberg vs *Keeley Hazell*

Tiffany (WWE) vs *Natalie Portman*

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova

*Diora Baird* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Eliza Dushku* vs Shakira


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Kristin Kreuk vs *Misa Campo* - never heard of her, but she's hotter than Lana Lang.

Christina Milian vs *Scarlett Johansson* - ScarJo every time. She's a better actress than Milian, a better singer than Milian and DEFINITELY hotter.

*Holly Vallance* vs Rachel Bilson - tough choice, but I'm a sucker for an Aussie girl. Hot AND able to drink? Winner.

*Michelle Trachtenberg* vs Keeley Hazell - I love Keeley, but I've wanted to fuck Trachtenberg since she first showed up in Buffy. Even though I knew it was wrong.

Tiffany (WWE) vs *Natalie Portman* - no contest.

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova - two hot girls that'll shag anyone? Great. I'll pick the one I'm likliest to meet (andn therefore, shag).

Diora Baird vs *Kate Beckinsale* - Two words: Underworld. Catsuit.

*Eliza Dushku* vs Shakira - Even though her breasts are small and humble (so you don't confuse them with mountains), I found my 'Tru Calling' in my Buffy fandom days.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kristin Kreuk vs *Misa Campo*

Christina Milian vs *Scarlett Johansson*

*Holly Vallance* vs Rachel Bilson

*Michelle Trachtenberg* vs Keeley Hazell

Tiffany (WWE) vs *Natalie Portman*

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova

Diora Baird vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Eliza Dushku vs *Shakira*


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

^
Nice, same picks as me.

I havent counted the votes but it'd be a damn travesty if Tiffany beat Natalie Portman.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Kristin Kreuk vs *Misa Campo*

*Christina Milian* vs Scarlett Johansson

*Holly Vallance* vs Rachel Bilson

*Michelle Trachtenberg* vs Keeley Hazell

*Tiffany (WWE)* vs Natalie Portman

Cheryl Cole vs *Anna Kournikova*

Diora Baird vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Eliza Dushku vs *Shakira*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Kristin Kreuk vs *Misa Campo*

Christina Milian vs *Scarlett Johansson*

Holly Vallance vs *Rachel Bilson*

Michelle Trachtenberg vs *Keeley Hazell*

Tiffany (WWE) vs *Natalie Portman*

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova

*Diora Baird* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Eliza Dushku* vs Shakira


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Kristin Kreuk vs *Misa Campo* - By quite a bit, Kirstin isn't even that nice.

*Christina Milian* vs Scarlett Johansson - Both nice but Christina edge's it on sexiness.
*
Holly Vallance* vs Rachel Bilson - Based on the pictures, Holly looks far nicer.

Michelle Trachtenberg vs *Keeley Hazell* - Michelle is pretty but Keeley in that picture is just, wow.

*Tiffany (WWE)* vs Natalie Portman - I've always thought Tiffany was hot on ECW, but that picture tops it.

*Cheryl Cole* vs Anna Kournikova - The Hottest out of all of them.

Diora Baird vs *Kate Beckinsale* - Both are beautiful but Kate edges it.

Eliza Dushku vs *Shakira*


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Results time! Round 1B


Kristin Kreuk 6-15 Misa Campo 

Christina Milian 6-14 Scarlett Johansson 

Holly Vallance 16-5 Rachel Bilson- I thought this would have been closer.

Michelle Trachtenberg 9-12 Keeley Hazell- A pretty tight contest, but Keeley pulled through.

Tiffany (WWE) 9-12 Natalie Portman- Same here, Natalie wins.

Cheryl Cole 19-2 Anna Kournikova- Cheryl completely dominated Anna.

Diora Baird 6-15 Kate Beckinsale

Eliza Dushku 9-12 Shakira- The Colombian lady goes through.

_______________________________________________________________________


Round 1C, please bold your choices/delete as required:


Katie Melua vs Beyonce Knowles

Isla Fisher vs Marina Orlova 

Mischa Barton vs Michelle Phan

Ashley Gellar vs Nicole Kidman 

Emily Atack vs Freida Pinto

Tiffany Mulheron vs Rihanna 

Alyssa Milano vs Pixie Lott

Abbey Clancy vs Gemma Arterton


happy voting!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Beyonce Knowles
Marina Orlova
Michelle Phan
Ashley Gellar - my pick to win it all
Emily Atack
Rihanna 
Alyssa Milano 
Abbey Clancy


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

*Katie Melua* vs Beyonce Knowles

*Isla Fisher* vs Marina Orlova

Mischa Barton vs *Michelle Phan*

*Ashley Gellar* vs Nicole Kidman

Emily Atack vs *Freida Pinto*

*Tiffany Mulheron* vs Rihanna

*Alyssa Milano* vs Pixie Lott

Abbey Clancy vs Gemma Arterton *Don't particularly like either of these.*


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

born to run said:


> Round 1C, please bold your choices/delete as required:
> 
> 
> Katie Melua vs *Beyonce Knowles*
> ...


Mmkay. This round wasn't nearly as tough as the last two, imo.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Katie Melua vs *Beyonce Knowles*

Isla Fisher vs *Marina Orlova*

Mischa Barton vs *Michelle Phan*

*Ashley Gellar* vs Nicole Kidman

Emily Atack vs *Freida Pinto*

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Rihanna*

*Alyssa Milano* vs Pixie Lott

*Abbey Clancy* vs Gemma Arterton


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Katie Melua vs *Beyonce Knowles
*
*Isla Fisher *vs Marina Orlova

*Mischa Barton* vs Michelle Phan

*Ashley Gellar* vs Nicole Kidman

*Emily Atack *vs Freida Pinto

*Tiffany Mulheron* vs Rihanna

Alyssa Milano vs *Pixie Lott*

*Abbey Clancy *vs Gemma Arterton


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katie Melua vs *Beyonce Knowles* - My favorite woman in the world.

*Isla Fisher* vs Marina Orlova

Mischa Barton vs *Michelle Phan*

Ashley Gellar vs *Nicole Kidman*

Emily Atack vs *Freida Pinto*

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Rihanna*

*Alyssa Milano* vs Pixie Lott

*Abbey Clancy* vs Gemma Arterton


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Katie Melua vs *Beyonce Knowles*

*Isla Fisher* vs Marina Orlova 

*Mischa Barton* vs Michelle Phan

*Ashley Gellar* vs Nicole Kidman 

Emily Atack vs *Freida Pinto*

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Rihanna *

*Alyssa Milano* vs Pixie Lott

Abbey Clancy vs *Gemma Arterton* 


The crop in this round is really poor compared to the other two. Man these were some brutal matchups, brutal as in i hate having to put either one through! Most of these woman i had never heard of, and i wasnt impressed. Basically Beyonce is the only one out of all my choices that i actually think looks good. The rest just went through on luck of the draw.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Katie Melua vs *Beyonce Knowles*

Isla Fisher vs *Marina Orlova*

Mischa Barton vs *Michelle Phan*

*Ashley Gellar* vs Nicole Kidman

*Emily Atack* vs Freida Pinto

*Tiffany Mulheron* vs Rihanna

*Alyssa Milano* vs Pixie Lott
*
Abbey Clancy* vs Gemma Arterton


----------



## GxIxNxG (Dec 30, 2009)

Beyonce Knowles
Isla Fisher
Mischa Barton
Ashley Gellar
Emily Atack
Rihanna
Pixie Lott
Gemma Arterton


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Katie Melua vs *Beyonce Knowles* 

*Isla Fisher* vs Marina Orlova

*Mischa Barton* vs Michelle Phan

*Ashley Gellar* vs Nicole Kidman

Emily Atack vs *Freida Pinto*

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Rihanna*

Alyssa Milano vs *Pixie Lott*

Abbey Clancy vs *Gemma Arterton*

I don't know half of these people..


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Katie Melua vs *Beyonce Knowles*

Isla Fisher vs *Marina Orlova*

*Mischa Barton* vs Michelle Phan

*Ashley Gellar* vs Nicole Kidman

Emily Atack vs *Freida Pinto*

*Tiffany Mulheron* vs Rihanna

*Alyssa Milano* vs Pixie Lott

*Abbey Clancy* vs Gemma Arterton


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Katie Melua 6 vs *Beyonce Knowles*

KM -quirky, pretty look. 
Beyonce- 9 - Sexy, beautiful, intelligent, athletic and talented - the absolute perfect woman. 

*Isla Fisher *7 vs 6 Marina Orlova


*Mischa Barton* 8 vs 6 Michelle Phan

Ashley Gellar 7 vs 9 *Nicole Kidman*


AG - That girl is in shape. 
NK - Still one of the most beautiful women in the world. 

Emily Atack 5 vs 10 *Freida Pinto*

Wow, now this is an anhilation. 

EA - chavvy looking, reasonably attractive. 
FP - gobsmacking. 

*Tiffany Mulheron* 9 vs 6 Rihanna

*Alyssa Milano* 8 vs 5 Pixie Lott

*Abbey Clancy* 8 vs 6 Gemma Arterton

The fact that Emily Atak has managed to secure a single vote against Freida is mindboggling.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Katie Melua vs *Beyonce Knowles*

*Isla Fisher* vs Marina Orlova

*Mischa Barton* vs Michelle Phan

*Ashley Gellar* vs Nicole Kidman

*Emily Atack* vs Freida Pinto

*Tiffany Mulheron* vs Rihanna

*Alyssa Milano* vs Pixie Lott

*Abbey Clancy* vs Gemma Arterton

some fucking brutal mingers in this lot.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> some fucking brutal mingers in this lot.


I think that's a bit of a stretch to call any of them mingers. Who would you be alluding to exactly?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Katie Melua, Rihanna, Gemma Arteton, Freida Pinto (you're going to hate me for that one) just aren't good looking. Although i suppose calling them mingers isn't exactly accurate as they could look a lot worse but in relation to some of the other beautiful people that he could've included then they're not great.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Katie Melua vs *Beyonce Knowles*

*Isla Fisher* vs Marina Orlova

*Mischa Barton* vs Michelle Phan

*Ashley Gellar* vs Nicole Kidman

*Emily Atack* vs Freida Pinto

*Tiffany Mulheron* vs Rihanna

*Alyssa Milano* vs Pixie Lott

*Abbey Clancy* vs Gemma Arterton


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> Katie Melua, Rihanna, Gemma Arteton, Freida Pinto


Agree with you on the first three though definitely wouldn't call them mingers. But not getting the hate for Freida - you guys need to go back and watch Slumdog Millionaire - she is one in a billion in the looks department.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I think Freida Pinto is a real pretty woman. Who could hold her own against some of the best looking women in the world. She really should be winning against the woman she's up against imo.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

I don't know, I just can't seem to find her even remotely attractive. I can't really put my finger on why though.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Gemma Arterton isn't good looking?


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Now if that pic had been used I might have voted for her.

She's not HAWT, but there's something pretty about her in that pic.


----------



## Stewingum (Nov 6, 2008)

Katie Melua

Isla Fisher

Michelle Phan

Ashley Gellar

Emily Atack

Rihanna

Alyssa Milano

Abbey Clancy


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't believe it - I think that this - 










is actually going to beat God's hand crafted embodiment of beauty:










This is the biggest screwjob since Ordinary People beat Raging Bull at the Oscars.....


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Whatever tickles your pickle Mr. Bickle.

Nah seriously. There's just something missing there for me. I can't put my finger on it though.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not really a fan of Freida personally but she was nominated. Yes, I would probably agree that this section isn't quite as strong as the first two. 

This is probably a good time to mention how the fixtures for round two and beyond will work. It will be based on the number of votes received. The lady who received the most votes in round one will face the lady who got through with the least votes etc etc


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Katie Melua vs *Beyonce Knowles*

Isla Fisher vs *Marina Orlova*

Mischa Barton vs *Michelle Phan*

*Ashley Gellar* vs Nicole Kidman

Emily Atack vs *Freida Pinto*

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Rihanna*

*Alyssa Milano* vs Pixie Lott

Abbey Clancy vs *Gemma Arterton*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Isla Fisher is the kind of girl that "just wants to talk". Marina Orlova has that sexy Russian accent and will make you do you homework....hard. See me after class indeed. If you aren't voting Orlova, that I question your sexuality. And of course, she doesn't have the face of a 13 year old.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> Whatever tickles your pickle Mr. Bickle.
> 
> Nah seriously. There's just something missing there for me. I can't put my finger on it though.



I have countless innuenendos on the tip of my tongue but I don't want to be lewd..


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Panther said:


> Isla Fisher is the kind of girl that "just wants to talk". Marina Orlova has that sexy Russian accent and will make you do you homework....hard. See me after class indeed. If you aren't voting Orlova, that I question your sexuality. And of course, she doesn't have the face of a 13 year old.


You're gonnna have to question me then Panther, cause i actually think Marina is pretty ugly looking in the face, especially in that 3rd picture you put up.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Travis Bickle said:


> I have countless innuenendos on the tip of my tongue but I don't want to be lewd..


Isn't lewdness the entire point of sexy women?

I don't exactly perv over women because of their "dazzling personalities".


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> I don't exactly perv over women because of their "dazzling personalities".


That would be quite something to behold a person becoming sexually aroused by a "dazzling personality."


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Such a thought scares the living daylights out of me.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Katie Melua* vs Beyonce Knowles

*Isla Fisher* vs Marina Orlova

Mischa Barton vs* Michelle Phan*

*Ashley Gellar* vs Nicole Kidman

*Emily Atack* vs Freida Pinto

*Tiffany Mulheron* vs Rihanna

*Alyssa Milano* vs Pixie Lott

*Abbey Clancy *vs Gemma Arterton


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> Agree with you on the first three though definitely wouldn't call them mingers. But not getting the hate for Freida - you guys need to go back and watch Slumdog Millionaire - she is one in a billion in the looks department.





Scamp said:


> I think Freida Pinto is a real pretty woman. Who could hold her own against some of the best looking women in the world. She really should be winning against the woman she's up against imo.


i think its summed up preety well by this...



FearLess said:


> I don't know, I just can't seem to find her even remotely attractive. I can't really put my finger on why though.


she just doesn't appear attractive to me.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

_Katie Melua vs *Beyonce Knowles*

*Isla Fisher* vs Marina Orlova

Mischa Barton vs *Michelle Phan*

Ashley Gellar vs *Nicole Kidman*

Emily Atack vs *Freida Pinto*

*Tiffany Mulheron* vs Rihanna

Alyssa Milano vs *Pixie Lott*

Abbey Clancy vs *Gemma Arterton*_


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Barry_Darsow said:


> You're gonnna have to question me then Panther, cause i actually think Marina is pretty ugly looking in the face, especially in that 3rd picture you put up.


Isla is hot but I know for a fact that Marina is kinky. She was recently voted the Sexiest Woman on Youtube. If that means anything to you. Plus, homosexuality is a sin and your going to hell.8*D I'd start masterbating to Marina to redeem yourself.


----------



## Ja9 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm a little disappointed that most of my selections for the second round didn't make it. Oh well, guess I have different tastes to other people. 

*Katie Melua*
*Isla Fisher
Michelle Phan*
*Ashley Gellar* - No idea who she is, but uh, I think I'll stare at this pic for a little longer. 
*Emily Atack*
*Tiffany Mulheron* - I absolutely cannot stand Rihanna. Vickie Guerrero could have been in this bracket and I still wouldn't have voted for Rihanna.
*Alyssa Milano
Abbey Clancy*


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Results for Round 1C-


Katie Melua 4-15 Beyoncé Knowles: Beyoncé will be strutting her stuff in round two.

Isla Fisher 14-5 Marina Orlova: unlucky Panther….

Mischa Barton 8-11 Michelle Phan: .…your girl Michelle goes through here tho bud, against the OC star.

Ashley Gellar 16-3 Nicole Kidman: An easy win for Ashley.

Emily Atack 10-9 Freida Pinto: Travis Bickle won’t be happy! Anyway, with the lowest winning score so far, Emily Atack has a difficult looking fixture in the next round against Cheryl Cole, as things stand.

Tiffany Mulheron 11-8 Rihanna: Rihanna’s fame isn’t enough to help her beat the comparatively unknown Mulheron.

Alyssa Milano 15-4 Pixie Lott: Alyssa wins this fixture.

Abbey Clancy 13-5 Gemma Arterton: Peter Crouch’s girl goes through.


All of the results so far will shortly be added to the first post in this thread. Thanks to everybody for participating. 

_______________________________________________________________________________

Round 1D, the final set of first round fixtures. Please bold your choices/delete as required- 


Jessica Simpson vs Carmen Electra

Lucy Pinder vs Velvet Sky

Mila Kunis vs Avril Lavigne

Keira Knightley vs Kate Hudson

Miley Cyrus vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Catherine Zeta Jones vs Ashlynn Brooke

Mena Suvari vs Jennifer Aniston

Lucy Liu vs Hilary Duff


happy voting!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra

*Lucy Pinder* vs Velvet Sky

Mila Kunis vs *Avril Lavigne*

Keira Knightley vs *Kate Hudson*

Miley Cyrus vs *Amber Lee Ettinger*

Catherine Zeta Jones vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

*Mena Suvari* vs Jennifer Aniston

*Lucy Liu* vs Hilary Duff


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Jessica Simpson
Velvet Sky
Mila Kunis
Kate Hudson
Amber Lee Ettinger
Ashlynn Brooke
Jennifer Aniston
Lucy Liu


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra

*Lucy Pinder* vs Velvet Sky

*Mila Kunis* vs Avril Lavigne

*Keira Knightley* vs Kate Hudson

Miley Cyrus vs *Amber Lee Ettinger*

*Catherine Zeta Jones* vs Ashlynn Brooke

Mena Suvari vs *Jennifer Aniston*

Lucy Liu vs *Hilary Duff*


Damn me to hell for not PM'ing and nominating my girl Gina Carano for this thing. I kept meaning to and now its too late!


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

born to run said:


> _______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Round 1D, the final set of first round fixtures. Please bold your choices/delete as required-
> 
> ...


Much better choices than last time.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra

*Lucy Pinder* vs Velvet Sky
*
Mila Kunis *vs Avril Lavigne

Keira Knightley vs *Kate Hudson*
*
Miley Cyrus* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Catherine Zeta Jones vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

Mena Suvari vs *Jennifer Aniston*

Lucy Liu vs *Hilary Duff*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra

Lucy Pinder vs *Velvet Sky*

*Mila Kunis* vs Avril Lavigne

*Keira Knightley* vs Kate Hudson

Miley Cyrus vs *Amber Lee Ettinger*

Catherine Zeta Jones vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

*Mena Suvari* vs Jennifer Aniston

*Lucy Liu* vs Hilary Duff


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra

*Lucy Pinder* vs Velvet Sky

*Mila Kunis* vs Avril Lavigne

Keira Knightley vs *Kate Hudson*

Miley Cyrus vs *Amber Lee Ettinger*

Catherine Zeta Jones vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

Mena Suvari vs *Jennifer Aniston*

Lucy Liu vs *Hilary Duff*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jessica Simpson vs Carmen Electra: Carmen

Lucy Pinder vs Velvet Sky: Velvet Sky

Mila Kunis vs Avril Lavigne: Mila Kunis

Keira Knightley vs Kate Hudson: Neither

Miley Cyrus vs Amber Lee Ettinger: Miley Cyrus (Can she even be on here, by the way?)

Catherine Zeta Jones vs Ashlynn Brooke: Ashlynn Brooke

Mena Suvari vs Jennifer Aniston: Mena Suvari

Lucy Liu vs Hilary Duff: Hilary Duff


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Emily Attak should be noted of this victory as it is by far the greatest compliment she'll ever receive. And now that no-talented, starred in 3 or 4 of the worst films of all time bimbo Kate Hudson has taken an early lead over Keira Knightley - as Joe Pesci in Goodfellas mode might say "WHAT THE FUCK IS THE WORLD COMING TO?"

*Jessica Simpson* 9 vs 7 Carmen Electra

JS: It is hard for me to give her any plaudits because I can't stand the woman and that "REAL WOMEN EAT MEAT" thing didn't bring her up in my eyes either seing as I'm a pretty serious vegetarian. Nevertheless she is a stunningly attractive woman, that I can't deny. 

Lucy Pinder 6 vs 7 *Velvet Sky*

Take away Lucy Pinder's breasts and no-oe would be talking about her. Neither of these women are facially attractive but based on sexiness and charisma I had to give the nod to Velvet. 

*Mila Kunis* 8 vs 4 Avril Lavigne

*Keira Knightley* 10 vs 8 Kate Hudson

Kate Hudson is v.attractive, Keira Knightley is how I picture Helen of Troy looking.
*
Miley Cyrus* 6 vs 4 Amber Lee Ettinger

*Catherine Zeta Jones *8 vs 7 Ashlynn Brooke

*
Mena Suvari* 10 vs 7 Jennifer Aniston

Jennifer Aniston is perhaps the most overrated looking woman on the planet - how she gets compared to Angelina Jolie is beyond me. Seen recent pictures of Mena Suvari and she still looks incredible...

*Lucy Liu* 7 vs 6 Hilary Duff


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra

Lucy Pinder vs *Velvet Sky*

*Mila Kunis* vs Avril Lavigne

*Keira Knightley* vs Kate Hudson

Miley Cyrus vs *Amber Lee Ettinger*

Catherine Zeta Jones vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

Mena Suvari vs *Jennifer Aniston*

Lucy Liu vs *Hilary Duff*

Apart from the second one, this round was alot easier to choose from.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Jessica Simpson vs *Carmen Electra*

*Lucy Pinder* vs Velvet Sky

*Mila Kunis* vs Avril Lavigne

Keira Knightley vs *Kate Hudson*

Miley Cyrus vs *Amber Lee Ettinger*

*Catherine Zeta Jones* vs Ashlynn Brooke

*Mena Suvari* vs Jennifer Aniston

*Lucy Liu* vs Hilary Duff


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra

*Lucy Pinder* vs Velvet Sky

*Mila Kunis* vs Avril Lavigne

*Keira Knightley* vs Kate Hudson

*Miley Cyrus* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Catherine Zeta Jones vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

Mena Suvari vs* Jennifer Aniston* (not much to choose from here, both pretty blah)

*Lucy Liu *vs Hilary Duff


if pornstars are going to part of this shiz, we need Tori Black.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Jessica Simpson vs *Carmen Electra* Simpson is hot on some pictures but Electra is quite hot any time-

Lucy Pinder vs *Velvet Sky * quite easy

Mila Kunis vs *Avril Lavigne* terrible picture of Kunis lol but I'd choose Lavigne over her any day still

*Keira Knightley* vs Kate Hudson - don't like neither really

Miley Cyrus vs *Amber Lee Ettinger * what!? Lmao, are you kidding me? Cyrus vs this babe?

Catherine Zeta Jones vs *Ashlynn Brooke * I like Zeta, but this chick is hot as hell

*Mena Suvari* vs Jennifer Aniston - Can't see her picture but I don't find Aniston attractive at all

*Lucy Liu* vs Hilary Duff - Quite close


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn man, this picture of Keira would have blown the competiton out of the water. 










And for anyone voting Jennifer Aniston over this babe, REALLY! REALLY? 






Though that was like then years ago to be fair.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

CyberWaste said:


> Miley Cyrus[/B] vs Amber Lee Ettinger


Who am I to judge opinions, but wtf man? Are you not a man, that you find Miley fucking Cyrus more attractive than Amber Lee Ettinger!?


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

That Amber girl has a face like a horse and Miley a face like a duck so essentially it came down to DUCK VS HORSE and for me the duck won.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> That Amber girl has a face like a horse and Miley a face like a duck so essentially it came down to DUCK VS HORSE and for me the duck won.


damn I confused hre with the other unknown chick lol but she is still hotter than Cyrus... anything is. If You like Cyrus, you really have some issues


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Travis Bickle said:


> Damn man, this picture of Keira would have blown the competiton out of the water.


Keira can be hot, but she, like my personal favorite female celeb Emmy Rossum, is very thin, almost to the point where it's becoming a distraction. The both of 'em are beautiful, but a little more weight on 'em couldn't hurt.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Keira could do with putting on a few pounds - no arguments there. I don't know why being really thin is seen as more attractive than having a toned, athletic body.

P.S. This woman should have been on the list. Not only is she hot as hell but she's ridiculously talented too. 










And if we are talking about the GOAT:


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra

Lucy Pinder vs *Velvet Sky*

*Mila Kunis* vs Avril Lavigne

*Keira Knightley* vs Kate Hudson

Miley Cyrus vs *Amber Lee Ettinger*

Catherine Zeta Jones vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

*Mena Suvari* vs Jennifer Aniston

Lucy Liu vs *Hilary Duff*


Great nomination is Ashlynn


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra

*Lucy Pinder* vs Velvet Sky

*Mila Kunis* vs Avril Lavigne

*Keira Knightley* vs Kate Hudson

M*iley Cyrus* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

*Catherine Zeta Jones* vs Ashlynn Brooke

Mena Suvari vs *Jennifer Aniston*

*Lucy Liu* vs Hilary Duff


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra

*Lucy Pinder *vs Velvet Sky

*Mila Kunis* vs Avril Lavigne

*Keira Knightley* vs Kate Hudson

*Miley Cyrus* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Catherine Zeta Jones vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

Mena Suvari vs *Jennifer Aniston *

Lucy Liu vs *Hilary Duff*


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> damn I confused hre with the other unknown chick lol but she is still hotter than Cyrus... anything is. If You like Cyrus, you really have some issues


Calm down kid, its only a game. I've seen miley Cyrus in person when she was shopping in Dublin, she came into the record shop I work in, and shes pretty hot. She was on a tv show over here, and she was half naked, and she has a pretty nice body. Shes the kind of girl that needs to be gagged though 

Any ways, never heard of the other girl, she just looks like another generic page 3 model to me, which isn't always sexy.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra - not too high on either

*Lucy Pinder* vs Velvet Sky - zzzzzzz 
*
Mila Kunis* vs Avril Lavigne - Yeah1993
*
Keira Knightley* vs Kate Hudson - Keira isn't one of my faves but very pretty.

Miley Cyrus vs *Amber Lee Ettinger* - Miley is too young. Didn't know who Amber Lee was but google images says she is pretty hot.

Catherine Zeta Jones vs *Ashlynn Brooke* - meh

Mena Suvari vs *Jennifer Aniston* - who @ mena?

Lucy Liu vs *Hilary Duff* - I had a crush on hilary many years ago lawls.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

keira knightley's wayyyy to thin for me to find her attracive. 

uh probably would have voted if i'd seen this earlier, -.-


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Jessica Simpson vs *Carmen Electra*

Lucy Pinder vs *Velvet Sky*

*Mila Kunis* vs Avril Lavigne

*Keira Knightle*y vs Kate Hudson

*Miley Cyrus* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

*Catherine Zeta Jones* vs Ashlynn Brooke

Mena Suvari vs *Jennifer Aniston*

Lucy Liu vs *Hilary Duff*

No brainers tbh.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

I've received quite a few late nominations, so there will be one more set of first round fixtures. There is still a couple of spaces so feel free to nominate if you haven't already.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Guess I'm the only one who would pick Avril over Mila lol. Crazy I know!


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Scamp said:


> Guess I'm the only one who would pick Avril over Mila lol. Crazy I know!


I'm with you on that 100% lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Amber Lee is Obama Girl. She posed for Maxim once.






Now, her or ducky jail bait?


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Jessica Simpson vs *Carmen Electra*
Lucy Pinder vs *Velvet Sky*
Mila Kunis vs *Avril Lavigne*
*Keira Knightley* vs Kate Hudson
*Miley Cyrus* vs Amber Lee Ettinger
Catherine Zeta Jones vs *Ashlynn Brooke*
*Mena Suvari* vs Jennifer Aniston
Lucy Liu vs *Hilary Duff*


----------



## Rowdy Roddy Piper (May 21, 2010)

No Dita Von Teese?

GTFO WITH THIS.


She's the only woman on this planet that would make me forget I'm straight.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Rowdy Roddy Piper said:


> No Dita Von Teese?
> 
> GTFO WITH THIS.
> 
> ...


Yeah she is hot, she looks like a classic pin-up model from the 40's and 50's.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Yeah she is hot, she looks like a classic pin-up model from the 40's and 50's.


And when she went out with Manson of all people. She could have been Jesse's mistress!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra

*Lucy Pinder* vs Velvet Sky

*Mila Kunis* vs Avril Lavigne

Keira Knightley vs *Kate Hudson*

Miley Cyrus vs *Amber Lee Ettinger*

Catherine Zeta Jones vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

*Mena Suvari* vs Jennifer Aniston

Lucy Liu vs *Hilary Duff*


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Alexis Texas FTW


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Jessica Simpson* vs Carmen Electra

*Lucy Pinder* vs Velvet Sky

Mila Kunis vs *Avril Lavigne*

Keira Knightley vs *Kate Hudson*

*Miley Cyrus* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Mena Suvari vs *Jennifer Aniston*

Lucy Liu vs *Hilary Duff*


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are the results for round 1D- 


Jessica Simpson 15-6 Carmen Electra: A straightforward win here for Jessica.

Lucy Pinder 11-10 Velvet Sky: A very close contest.

Mila Kunis 16-5 Avril Lavigne: Two popular girls, but Mila won by quite a margin.

Keira Knightley 12-8 Kate Hudson: The Pirates of the Caribbean star goes through.

Miley Cyrus 9-12 Amber Lee Ettinger: Amber knocks out Miley.

Catherine Zeta Jones 5-15 Ashlynn Brooke: A strong showing from Ashlynn.

Mena Suvari 9-12 Jennifer Aniston: A tight match up, but the Friends star will be in the second round.

Lucy Liu 8-13 Hillary Duff: Hillary had enough to see off Lucy.

________________________________________________________________________________

Round 1E, definitely the final set of first round fixtures. Please bold your choices/delete as required-


Anne Hathaway vs Courtney Cox 

Katherine Heigl vs Ashley Tisdale

Leah Dizon vs Gwyneth Paltrow

Paris Hilton vs Victoria Pendleton

Elizabeth Banks vs Gina Carano 

Kirsten Dunst vs Jill Wagner

Vannessa Hudgens vs Julianne Moore

Tori Black vs Amanda Bynes


O yeah, in the event of a tie, I will be casting the deciding vote. Either that or somebody thinks of a better tie-breaker.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anne Hathaway vs Courtney Cox: Anne Hathaway

Katherine Heigl vs Ashley Tisdale: Katherine Heigl

Leah Dizon vs Gwyneth Paltrow: Gwyneth Paltrow

Paris Hilton vs Victoria Pendleton: Neither

Elizabeth Banks vs Gina Carano: Tie 

Kirsten Dunst vs Jill Wagner: Kirsten Dunst

Vannessa Hudgens vs Julianne Moore: Julianne Moore

Tori Black vs Amanda Bynes: Amanda Bynes


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox - Very pretty.

*Katherine Heigl* vs Ashley Tisdale - Nice pic of her. I have had mixed feelings in the past.

*Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow - Gwyneth isn't that hot.

Paris Hilton vs *Victoria Pendleton* - Unless VP was hideous she would get my vote. There are way hotter athletes though.

*Elizabeth Banks* vs Gina Carano - meh

*Kirsten Dunst* vs Jill Wagner - liked her back in the day

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore - wanted to vote against vanessa but not a good enough opponent

Tori Black vs *Amanda Bynes* - hot by pornstar standards maybe, but not that hot @ tori black.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Anne Hathaway vs *Courtney Cox*

*Katherine Heigl* vs Ashley Tisdale

*Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow
*
Paris Hilton* vs Victoria Pendleton

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carano*

*Kirsten Dunst* vs Jill Wagner

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore

Tori Black vs *Amanda Bynes*

why did you pair up 2 hotties like Banks and Carano while also putting up Hilton/Pendleton????


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

born to run said:


> Round 1E, definitely the final set of first round fixtures. Please bold your choices/delete as required-
> 
> 
> *Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox
> ...


Yip-yip.


----------



## GxIxNxG (Dec 30, 2009)

Courtney Cox

Katherine Heigl

Gwyneth Paltrow

Paris Hilton

Elizabeth Banks

Jill Wagner

Julianne Moore

Amanda Bynes


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox

Katherine Heigl vs *Ashley Tisdale*

*Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow

*Paris Hilton* vs Victoria Pendleton

*Elizabeth Banks* vs Gina Carano

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner*

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore

Tori Black vs *Amanda Bynes*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Anne Hathaway, Katherine Heigl, Gwyneth Paltrow, Victoria Pendleton, Gina Carano, Jill Wagner, Vanessa Hudgens & Tori Black.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox

Katherine Heigl vs *Ashley Tisdale*

*Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow

*Paris Hilton* vs Victoria Pendleton wow, both aren't relly hot

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carano* 

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner* both meh

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore

*Tori Black* vs Amanda Bynes


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox

*Katherine Heigl* vs Ashley Tisdale

*Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow

*Paris Hilton* vs Victoria Pendleton

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carano*

*Kirsten Dunst* vs Jill Wagner

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore

*Tori Black* vs Amanda Byne


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox 

*Katherine Heigl* vs Ashley Tisdale

*Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow

Paris Hilton vs *Victoria Pendleton*

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carano* 

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner*

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore

*Tori Black* vs Amanda Bynes


Im a little concerned that for people unfamiliar with Gina Carano, that pic is going to cost her! Thats probably one of the worst pics of her ive seen. Any chance you can please substitute it with this one?









http://screenrant.com/wp-content/uploads/gina-carano.jpg


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

_Anne Hathaway vs *Courtney Cox* 

Katherine Heigl vs *Ashley Tisdale*

Leah Dizon vs *Gwyneth Paltrow*

Paris Hilton vs *Victoria Pendleton*

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carano *

*Kirsten Dunst* vs Jill Wagner

Vannessa Hudgens vs *Julianne Moore*

*Tori Black* vs Amanda Bynes_


----------



## The_Stinger97 (Mar 7, 2010)

Anne Hathaway vs Courtney Cox
Hathaway
Katherine Heigl vs Ashley Tisdale
Tisdale
Leah Dizon vs Gwyneth Paltrow
Dizon
Paris Hilton vs Victoria Pendleton
Hilton
Elizabeth Banks vs Gina Carano
Carnao
Kirsten Dunst vs Jill Wagner
Dunst
Vannessa Hudgens vs Julianne Moore
Hudgens
Tori Black vs Amanda Byne
Byne


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox

*Katherine Heigl* vs Ashley Tisdale

*Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow

Paris Hilton vs *Victoria Pendleton*

*Elizabeth Banks* vs Gina Carano

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner*

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore

Tori Black vs *Amanda Bynes*


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Anne Assmyway* vs Courtney Cox

Katherine Heigl vs *Ashley Tittysdale*

*Leah Dickon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow

*Pearass Hilton* vs Victoria Pendleton

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carbango*

*Kirsten Dunst-Cap* vs Jill Wagner 

*Vannessa Fudgens* vs Julianne Moore

Tori Black vs *Amanda Hynie*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Jatt Kidd said:


> *Anne Assmyway* vs Courtney Cox
> 
> Katherine Heigl vs *Ashley Tittysdale*
> 
> ...


:lmao MOAR!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox

*Katherine Heigl* vs Ashley Tisdale 

*Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow

Paris Hilton vs *Victoria Pendleton*

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carano* 

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner* 

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore 

Tori Black vs *Amanda Bynes*

People voting Paris Hilton... :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Anne Hathaway *vs Courtney Cox 

*Katherine Heigl *vs Ashley Tisdale

*Leah Dizon *vs Gwyneth Paltrow

Paris Hilton vs *Victoria Pendleton*

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carano *

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner*

*Vannessa Hudgens *vs Julianne Moore

*Tori Black* vs Amanda Bynes


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox

*Katherine Heigl* vs Ashley Tisdale
*
Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow

Paris Hilton vs *Victoria Pendleton*

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carano*

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner*

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore

*Tori Black* vs Amanda Bynes


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

I want everyone in this thread who voted for Leah Dizon to know that I love them.

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox

Katherine Heigl vs *Ashley Tisdale*

*Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow

Paris Hilton vs *Victoria Pendleton*

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carano*

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner*

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore

Tori Black vs *Amanda Bynes*


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

FearLess said:


> I want everyone in this thread who voted for Leah Dizon to know that I love them.
> 
> Just throwing that out there.


It wasnt a difficult decision once i saw the name Gwyneth Paltrow! I wouldve voted for anyone against her.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

btw born to run, could you have picked a more weird Tori Black picture?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Dunst's teeth ruin her.

They're fucked up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

she'll always just be the girl from jumanji to me.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Role Model said:


> btw born to run, could you have picked a more weird Tori Black picture?


I thought it was a nice pic of her lol



Sticksy said:


> why did you pair up 2 hotties like Banks and Carano while also putting up Hilton/Pendleton????


Yeah, I really shouldn't have paired Hilton and Pendleton. I do remember the thought crossing my mind to give Paris a stronger opponent but for some reason I didn't change the fixtures.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Courtney Cox
Ashley Tisdale
Leah Dizon
Paris Hilton
Elizabeth Banks
Jill Wagner
Vannessa Hudgens
Amanda Bynes


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox

Katherine Heigl vs *Ashley Tisdale*

*Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow

Paris Hilton vs *Victoria Pendleton*

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carano*

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner*

Vannessa Hudgens vs *Julianne Moore*

*Tori Black* vs Amanda Bynes


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Anne Hathaway *vs Courtney Cox

Katherine Heigl vs *Ashley Tisdale*

*Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow

Paris Hilton vs *Victoria Pendleton*

*Elizabeth Banks *vs Gina Carano

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner*

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore

*Tori Black* vs Amanda Bynes


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox

Katherine Heigl vs *Ashley Tisdale*

*Leah Dizon* vs Gwyneth Paltrow

*Paris Hilton* vs Victoria Pendleton

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carano*

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner*

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore

*Tori Black* vs Amanda Bynes


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox

*Katherine Heigl* vs Ashley Tisdale

Leah Dizon vs *Gwyneth Paltrow*

*Paris Hilton* vs Victoria Pendleton

*Elizabeth Banks* vs Gina Carano

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner*

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore

Tori Black vs *Amanda Bynes*


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox

*Katherine Heigl* vs Ashley Tisdale

Leah Dizon vs *Gwyneth Paltrow*

Paris Hilton vs *Victoria Pendleton*

*Elizabeth Banks* vs Gina Carano

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner*

Vannessa Hudgens vs *Julianne Moore*

Tori Black vs *Amanda Bynes*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Anne Hathaway* vs Courtney Cox

Katherine Heigl vs *Ashley Tisdale*

Leah Dizon vs *Gwyneth Paltrow*

Paris Hilton vs *Victoria Pendleton*

Elizabeth Banks vs *Gina Carano*

Kirsten Dunst vs *Jill Wagner*

*Vannessa Hudgens* vs Julianne Moore

Tori Black vs *Amanda Bynes*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Selena should of been the "Almost 18 but passable" pick rather than Miley. Selena is older, and way hotter.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I don;t really find her attractive than Miley.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Results time! Round 1E.


Anne Hathaway 21-4 Courtney Cox: Anne Hathaway really ran away with this one.

Katherine Heigl 13-12 Ashley Tisdale: Very close, but Katherine edges it.

Leah Dizon 18-7 Gwyneth Paltrow: Leah wins convincingly against a more famous opponent.

Paris Hilton 11-14 Victoria Pendleton: Victoria goes through.

Elizabeth Banks 8-16 Gina Carano: Gina Carano wins this battle.

Kirsten Dunst 8-17 Jill Wagner: I thought Kirsten would win this.

Vannessa Hudgens 20-5 Julianne Moore: The High School Musical star won by a big margin.

Tori Black 11-14 Amanda Bynes: Amanda knocks out Tori after a tight contest.

_________________________________________________________________________________________

Okay, round 1F. I know I said it would be the second round next, but a bunch of late nominations has seen me draw up one more set of first round fixtures to fit everyone in.


Emma Roberts vs Christina Aguilera

Ana Ivanovic vs Emma Stone

Fergie vs Linda Papadopoulos

Miranda Kerr vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs Taylor Swift

Natalie Glebova vs Maria Kanellis

Gabriella Cilmi vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs Maria Sharapova


Happy voting!


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

born to run said:


> _________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Okay, round 1F. I know I said it would be the second round next, but a bunch of late nominations has seen me draw up one more set of first round fixtures to fit everyone in.
> 
> ...


Not a terribly strong round if I'm brutally honest.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank fuck that Paris Hilton didn't get through.

Anyway, here are my votes:

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*
*
Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

*JoJo* vs Maria Sharapova

Cilmi better get through.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

*Milla Jovovich* vs Taylor Swift

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Christina Aguilera
Emma Stone
Linda Papadopoulos
Miranda Kerr 
Taylor Swift
Maria Kanellis
Gabriella Cilmi
JoJo


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Emma Roberts* vs Christina Aguilera

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

*Milla Jovovich* vs Taylor Swift

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*
*
Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Emma Stone*

*Fergie* vs Linda Papadopoulos

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Nicole Scherzinger*

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## GxIxNxG (Dec 30, 2009)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Emma Stone*

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*

Miranda Kerr vs *Gwen Stefani*

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

*Fergie* vs Linda Papadopoulos

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Emma Stone*

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*
*
Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*
*
Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*Emma Roberts* vs Christina Aguilera

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

*Natalie Glebova* vs Maria Kanellis

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos* i really hate to give either a vote!

Miranda Kerr vs *Gwen Stefani*

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

*Natalie Glebova* vs Maria Kanellis

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Nicole Scherzinger*

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


Fergie vs the other lady is like choosing between broccoli and spinach! Both look nasty. Well to be honest the other lady i have no idea who she is so it might just be the pic, but Fergie is fuckin' horrid!

Just in case theres a 1g round...(hey ya never know! )i feel like theres a couple big names missing. Im not as huge an Erin Andrews fan as most, but it seems like she would almost have to be in a contest like this given her massive popularity. Maybe Katy Perry too. But then again, i kinda wanna get to round 2 so whatever! 

I remember reading you said you were going to use the vote amount for that person to decide the seedings for the second round. If i may make a suggestion, i would go with vote percentage. Since the amount of people voting varies each time (im just assuming, havent actually counted), that can skew the results. For instance, say if 20 total people voted in 1a and 30 voted in 1b, then obviously the 1b winners have a better chance at having more votes since there were more cast. But if you do percentage, like if someone won 17-8 they'd rank at 68% of the vote, (17 out of possible 25) then the amount of votes isnt a factor. Just a thought.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

*Fergie* vs Linda Papadopoulos

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

*Milla Jovovich* vs Taylor Swift

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Nicole Scherzinger*

*JoJo* vs Maria Sharapova


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Emma Stone*

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*

Miranda Kerr vs *Gwen Stefani*

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

*Natalie Glebova* vs Maria Kanellis

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Nicole Scherzinger*

*JoJo* vs Maria Sharapova


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

You could have chosen a better pic with Jovovich, not complaining though.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Emma Stone*

*Fergie* vs Linda Papadopoulos

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Nicole Scherzinger*

*JoJo* vs Maria Sharapova


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Emma Roberts* vs Christina Aguilera

Ana Ivanovic vs *Emma Stone*

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Emma Stone*

Fergie vs Linda *Papadopoulos*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

*JoJo* vs Maria Sharapova


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

*Fergie* vs Linda Papadopoulos

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Nicole Scherzinger*

*JoJo* vs Maria Sharapova


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*

Miranda Kerr vs *Gwen Stefani*

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Emma Stone*

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

*Milla Jovovich* vs Taylor Swift

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Emma Roberts* vs Christina Aguilera

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

*Fergie* vs Linda Papadopoulos

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

*Natalie Glebova* vs Maria Kanellis

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Emma Roberts* vs Christina Aguilera

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Emma Roberts* vs Christina Aguilera

Ana Ivanovic vs *Emma Stone*

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift*

*Natalie Glebova* vs Maria Kanellis

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Nicole Scherzinger*

JoJo vs Maria *Sharapova*


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Emma Roberts* vs Christina Aguilera - Don't really like Christina.

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone - <3 Ana

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos
* - I thoroughly dislike Fergie. Other one looks pretty hot.

*Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani - Not as high on Miranda as most, but what is with all these meh singers who aren't even close to hottest in the world.

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift* - No idea who first was.

*Natalie Glebova* vs Maria Kanellis - She seems really hot.
*
Gabriella Cilmi* vs Nicole Scherzinger - Delta Goodrem (hottest girl in aus) should be here over cilmi, but she still goes through imo.

JoJo vs *Maria Sharapova* Ana > Maria


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Emma Roberts vs *Christina Aguilera*
*
Ana Ivanovic* vs Emma Stone

Fergie vs *Linda Papadopoulos* ugh, Fergie sucks
*
Miranda Kerr* vs Gwen Stefani 

Milla Jovovich vs *Taylor Swift* can't really see the other picture for some reason

Natalie Glebova vs *Maria Kanellis* same as above

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Nicole Scherzinger*
*
JoJo* vs Maria Sharapova


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Barry_Darsow said:


> I remember reading you said you were going to use the vote amount for that person to decide the seedings for the second round. If i may make a suggestion, i would go with vote percentage. Since the amount of people voting varies each time (im just assuming, havent actually counted), that can skew the results. For instance, say if 20 total people voted in 1a and 30 voted in 1b, then obviously the 1b winners have a better chance at having more votes since there were more cast. But if you do percentage, like if someone won 17-8 they'd rank at 68% of the vote, (17 out of possible 25) then the amount of votes isnt a factor. Just a thought.


I understand where you're coming from but I'm going to stick with the number of votes. There hasn't been that much difference between the sections as far as total number of votes goes. Sorry, there will be no more first round fixtures so I can't include those nomination suggestions.
________________________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for round 1F.


Emma Roberts 8-17 Christina Aguilera: The singer goes through.

Ana Ivanovic 15-10 Emma Stone: Ivanovic comes out on top in the closest contest of the section.

Fergie 6-19 Linda Papadopoulos: Fergie wasn’t a very popular nomination.

Miranda Kerr 20-5 Gwen Stefani: The Australian model goes through.

Milla Jovovich 4-21 Taylor Swift: Taylor won this very comfortably.

Natalie Glebova 6-19 Maria Kanellis: The former WWE diva is in the second round.

Gabriella Cilmi 16-9 Nicole Scerzinger: Scerzinger exits.

JoJo 9-16 Maria Sharapova: Sharapova knocks out JoJo.

________________________________________________________________________________________

The second round begins, 2A.


Taylor Swift vs Emily Atack

Tiffany Mulheron vs Anne Hathaway

Miranda Kerr vs Michelle Phan

Lucy Pinder vs Vanessa Hudgens

Cheryl Cole vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs Maria Kanellis

Linda Papadopoulos vs Keira Knightley

Natalie Portman vs Maryse Ouellet


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Taylor Swift vs *Emily Atack*

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

*Jennifer Aniston* vs Maria Kanellis

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis*

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Taylor Swift vs* Emily Atack*

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

Miranda Kerr vs *Michelle Phan*

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Chery Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

*Jennifer Aniston* vs Maria Kanellis

*Linda Papadopoulos* vs Keira Knightley

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

born to run said:


> The second round begins, 2A.
> 
> 
> *Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack
> ...


Righty-o.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

*Lucy Pinder *vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Cheryl Cole *vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis
*
Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

*Natalie Portman *vs Maryse Ouellet


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis*

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*

i guess.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Taylor Swift vs *Emily Atack*

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

Miranda Kerr vs *Michelle Phan*

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

*Jennifer Aniston* vs Maria Kanellis

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

*Natalie Portman* vs Maryse Ouellet


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Emily Atack
Anne Hathaway
Miranda Kerr
Lucy Pinder
Amber Lee Ettinger
Jennifer Aniston
Keira Knightley
Maryse Ouellet


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Taylor Swift vs *Emily Atack*

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*
*
Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Cheryl Cole *vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Linda Papadopoulos* vs Keira Knightley

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Taylor Swift vs *Emily Atack
*
*Tiffany Mulheron* vs Anne Hathaway

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis*

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

Lucy Pinder vs *Vanessa Hudgens*

*Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Linda Papadopoulos* vs Keira Knightley

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

_Taylor Swift vs *Emily Atack*

*Tiffany Mulheron* vs Anne Hathaway

Miranda Kerr vs *Michelle Phan*

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens

Chery Cole vs *Amber Lee Ettinger*

*Jennifer Aniston* vs Maria Kanellis

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*_


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack
 
Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

*Jennifer Aniston* vs Maria Kanellis

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*[/QUOTE]

favorite of my picks - Anne Hathaway
least favorite of my picks - Taylor Swift


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens
*
Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger
*
Jennifer Aniston* vs Maria Kanellis

*Linda Papadopoulos* vs Keira Knightley

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

*Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

Lucy Pinder vs *Vanessa Hudgens*

*Cheryl Cole *vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis*

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Taylor Swift vs Emily Atack: Emily Atack

Tiffany Mulheron vs Anne Hathaway: Tiffany Mulheron

Miranda Kerr vs Michelle Phan: Neither

Lucy Pinder vs Vanessa Hudgens: Lucy Pinder

Cheryl Cole vs Amber Lee Ettinger: Cheryl Cole

Jennifer Aniston vs Maria Kanellis: Maria Kanellis

Linda Papadopoulos vs Keira Knightley: Leria Knightley

Natalie Portman vs Maryse Ouellet: Maryse Ouellet


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Taylor Swift vs *Emily Atack*

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis*

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*

YAY finally 2nd ROUND!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

Miranda Kerr vs *Michelle Phan*

Lucy Pinder vs *Vanessa Hudgens*

Cheryl Cole vs *Amber Lee Ettinger*

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis*

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack

*Tiffany Mulheron* vs Anne Hathaway
*
Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs* Maria Kanellis*

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

pretty tragic at the lack of votes Natalie Portman has got.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*
*
Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

*Lucy Pinder *vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

*Jennifer Aniston* vs Maria Kanellis

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


I would have went Natalie Portman but I like to stick with the crowd. Plus, Maryse is fucking hot.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

*Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

Lucy Pinder vs *Vanessa Hudgens*

*Cheryl Cole *vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis*

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Role Model said:


> pretty tragic at the lack of votes Natalie Portman has got.


Yeah, normally I care little for Maryse, but Portman is so plain to me.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

Taylor Swift vs *Emily Atack*

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

Lucy Pinder vs *Vanessa Hudgens*

Cheryl Cole vs *Amber Lee Ettinger*

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis*

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## GxIxNxG (Dec 30, 2009)

Taylor Swift
Tiffany Mulheron
Miranda Kerr
Lucy Pinder
Cheryl Cole
Jennifer Aniston
Linda Papadopoulos
Maryse Ouellet


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Role Model said:


> pretty tragic at the lack of votes Natalie Portman has got.


I do not see anything tragic about it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

Lucy Pinder vs *Vanessa Hudgens*

*Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Linda Papadopoulos* vs Keira Knightley

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Not surprised either at the lack of votes for Portman, she is very average looking, in my opinion. Doesn't help that she is against Maryse, who IMO should just win this thing by default. Obviously not going to happen, so hopefully she makes it through, I guess.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

walls said:


> *Taylor Swift* vs Emily Atack
> 
> Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*
> 
> ...


Portman is far from average,...in my opinion! I gave serious thought to voting for her but couldnt in the end. This was a bad 2nd round draw for her...she deserves to go further but what can ya do. As for Maryse winning by default, this is what im afraid of. Being on a wrestling site, naturally the women of wrestling are going to get overrated. Happens all the time in the forum here. People like Natalya getting rated 10s...thats insane. Maryse is hot dont get me wrong, and no doubt top 2 or 3 in wrestling, but theres definitely some women in this tourney that have her beat. For instance, Kate Beckinsale > Maryse...and i dont even have to think twice about it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse is hot but there are some women in the tourney that are hotter.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Anyone else or are we ready for the next round of past winners?


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

WAIT! I'm voting


edit: Taylor Swift vs *Emily Atack*

Tiffany Mulheron vs *Anne Hathaway*

*Miranda Kerr* vs Michelle Phan

*Lucy Pinder* vs Vanessa Hudgens

*Cheryl Cole* vs Amber Lee Ettinger

Jennifer Aniston vs *Maria Kanellis*

Linda Papadopoulos vs *Keira Knightley*

Natalie Portman vs *Maryse Ouellet*


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Punk 4 Life was just in time...

Here are the results for round 2A.


Taylor Swift 14-11 Emily Atack: This one was close.

Tiffany Mulheron 5-20 Anne Hathaway

Miranda Kerr 20-4 Michelle Phan

Lucy Pinder 19-6 Vannessa Hudgens

Cheryl Cole 21-4 Amber Lee Ettinger: Another big win for the very popular Cheryl.

Jennifer Aniston 9-16 Maria Kanellis

Linda Papadopoulos 6-19 Kiera Knightley

Natalie Portman 2-23 Maryse Ouellet: Maryse has done very well so far in the tournament.

____________________________________________________________________________________

Round 2B.


Leah Dizon vs Shakira

Keeley Hazell vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs Emma Watson

Victoria Pendleton vs Mila Kunis

Hayden Panettiere vs Abbey Clancy 

Katherine Heigl vs Holly Valance

Gabriella Cilmi vs Hilary Duff 

Kim Kardashian vs Ashley Gellar


happy voting!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Leah Dizon* vs Shakira

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

*Katherine Heigl* vs Holly Vallance

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Hilary Duff

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Leah Dizon* vs Shakira

Keeley Hazell vs *Christina Aguilera*

*Jill Wagner* vs Emma Watson

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy 

*Katherine Heigl* vs Holly Vallance

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Hilary Duff* 

Kim Kardashian vs *Ashley Gellar*

best of the bunch award goes to - Jill Wagner. This is a much better pic for her this round, she looks really hot here with not a whole lot of makeup on either...


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

born to run said:


> Round 2B.
> 
> 
> *Leah Dizon* vs Shakira
> ...


Yippity-yip.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira**

Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis**

Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Hilary Duff*
*
Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Shakira
Keeley Hazell
Jill Wagner
Mila Kunis
Hayden Panettiere
Katherine Heigl
Gabriella Cilmi
Kim vs Ashley are impossible to pick. Either one could win this and are in my top 3.
ughhhh I have to flip a coin and pick Ashley


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Leah Dizon* vs Shakira

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Hilary Duff*

Kim Kardashian vs *Ashley Gellar*


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Leah Dizon* vs Shakira

Keeley Hazell vs *Christina Aguilera*

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

Hayden Panettiere vs *Abbey Clancy* 

*Katherine Heigl* vs Holly Vallance

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Hilary Duff 

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

*Jill Wagner* vs Emma Watson

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

Hayden Panettiere vs *Abbey Clancy* 

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Hilary Duff 

Kim Kardashian vs *Ashley Gellar*

some of those were quite close I thought.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

Hayden Panettiere vs *Abbey Clancy*

*Katherine Heigl* vs Holly Vallance

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Hilary Duff

Kim Kardashian vs *Ashley Gellar*


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Hilary Duff*

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

Hayden Panettiere vs *Abbey Clancy*

*Katherine Heigl* vs Holly Vallance

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Hilary Duff

Kim Kardashian vs *Ashley Gellar*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

After buying smokes at a a convienent store and seeing Kim Kardashian on the cover of Shape, I must change my vote from Ashely to Kim


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

*Katherine Heigl* vs Holly Vallance
*
Gabriella Cilmi* vs Hilary Duff

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar

CILMI!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Leah Dizon* vs Shakira

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

*Jill Wagner* vs Emma Watson

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

Hayden Panettiere vs *Abbey Clancy*

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Hilary Duff

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

*Leah Dizon* vs Shakira

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

*Jill Wagner* vs Emma Watson

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

Hayden Panettiere vs *Abbey Clancy*

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Hilary Duff

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

*Jill Wagner* vs Emma Watson

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis* how is this pendleton chick so far!?

Hayden Panettiere vs *Abbey Clancy*

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Hilary Duff

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

*Katherine Heigl* vs Holly Vallance

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Hilary Duff*

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*
*
Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis
*
Hayden Panettiere vs *Abbey Clancy*

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*
*
Gabriella Cilmi* vs Hilary Duff
*
Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Punk_4_Life said:


> Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis* how is this pendleton chick so far!?


I think it's because she was against Paris Hilton in the first round.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

*Gabriella Cilmi* vs Hilary Duff

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

*Jill Wagner* vs Emma Watson

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

Hayden Panettiere vs* Abbey Clancy *

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

*Gabriella Cilm*i vs Hilary Duff 

Kim Kardashian vs *Ashley Gellar*


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> Victoria Pendleton vs Mila Kunis how is this pendleton chick so far!?


Victoria Pendleton is hot as hell. Unfortunately we live in a nuts magazine era where big breasts are seen as more attractive than actual facial features and complexions. I mean how else do you explain a chavy looking bird like Emily Attack knocking out Freida Pinto. What a joke.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

*Jill Wagner* vs Emma Watson

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Hilary Duff*

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Okay my votes, time to bring some sanity back to this thread. 

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

Keeley Hazell vs *Christina Aguilera*

KH - bland face, big breasts. Nothing else to report. 6/10 
Christina Aguilera got lucky this round because she ain't got much to shout about either. 

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

*Victoria Pendleton* vs Mila Kunis

VP kicks ass. Kulnis is really pretty too thouhg. 






Imagine trying to keep up with that in the bedroom.... 

Hayden Panettiere vs *Abbey Clancy*

Not a fan of the first girl's features. Clancy is a complete airhead but v.attractive. 

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

HV - my new pick to win. Flawless good looks. 

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Hilary Duff*

Almost cild me having to look at that pictre of Gabriella. Wow - how did she get past the first round? Duff wins by default. 

Kim Kardashian vs *Ashley Gellar*

KK - not really that attractive - just big, outlandish features - not much soul to her looks at all. Is Ashley Gellar the chick that knocked out Nicole Kidman - jesus, (puts on Tommy from Goodfellas voice) "What the fuck is the world coming to?"


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Travis Bickle said:


> Victoria Pendleton is hot as hell. Unfortunately we live in a nuts magazine era where big breasts are seen as more attractive than actual facial features and complexions. I mean how else do you explain a chavy looking bird like Emily Attack knocking out Freida Pinto. What a joke.


Agreed. Most people are body first, face second...i hate that. Take an ugly girl and slap on huge boobs she's still ugly as hell to me...whereas others will all of a sudden think she's hot. How else can you explain someone like Jillian actually having fans?!! She's hideous beyond belief. Someone like Keeley Hazell has it made here in this tourney cause of her massive boobs. (not saying she's ugly, but facially there isnt much there).I also didnt see anything special in Attak either.

Ive got a close eye on Wagner vs Watson. I cant complain a whole lot if it doesnt turn out how i want it, as Emma is definitely pretty cute, but i dont thinks shes up there with Jill. 2nd rd is too early for her to go.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> Take an ugly girl and slap on huge boobs she's still ugly as hell to me...whereas others will all of a sudden think she's hot


Obviously why boob jobs are such a massive deal these days lol. To be honest I would prefer it if more women forget about their bodies for a second and went for personality transplants instead....

..that was just a joke before I offend anyone...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> Victoria Pendleton is hot as hell. Unfortunately we live in a nuts magazine era where big breasts are seen as more attractive than actual facial features and complexions. I mean how else do you explain a chavy looking bird like Emily Attack knocking out Freida Pinto. What a joke.


Emily knocking out Freida is a fucking joke, you're correct. Frieda is amazingly gorgeous, whereas Emily is just a blonde with huge tits. How original.

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Hilary Duff*

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar

I remember saying that Maryse should win by default. I oficially retract that statement because I was unaware Kim Kardashian was in this. Kim should win by default, easily. Hottest woman I have ever seen in my entire life, bar none.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Barry_Darsow said:


> Agreed. Most people are body first, face second...i hate that. Take an ugly girl and slap on huge boobs she's still ugly as hell to me...whereas others will all of a sudden think she's hot. How else can you explain someone like Jillian actually having fans?!! She's hideous beyond belief. Someone like Keeley Hazell has it made here in this tourney cause of her massive boobs. (not saying she's ugly, but facially there isnt much there).I also didnt see anything special in Attak either.
> 
> Ive got a close eye on Wagner vs Watson. I cant complain a whole lot if it doesnt turn out how i want it, as Emma is definitely pretty cute, but i dont thinks shes up there with Jill. 2nd rd is too early for her to go.


I've been voting face first this whole time. Their body is only extra which makes me face palm everytime someone votes for Holly instead of Katherine.

Get Katherine Heigl back up people who haven't voted yet!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm sorry but Holly Vallance has a gorgeous face.... I'd give her a 10/10 in looks based on her facial features alone.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Leah Dizon's face is substantially better than Shakira's face tbh. Shakira's probably the most overrated looking chick today.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Panther said:


> I've been voting face first this whole time. Their body is only extra which makes me face palm everytime someone votes for Holly instead of Katherine.
> 
> Get Katherine Heigl back up people who haven't voted yet!


I do think that ones fairly close though to be honest. If she were losing to a Keeley Hazell i'd have a big issue. I voted Heigl because when she's at her best she definitely tops Vallance imo, but i looked at some more random pictures of each and thought Holly looked better in a couple. So its not really outrageous to me. But like i said, Heigl at her best > Vallance at hers.

Its not like i completely overlook body, i mean, obviously if someone's a whale it can matter. Or if theres two that are really closely matched in the face and one has a smokin' body and the other doesnt, then it may be enough to sway it the other way. But not when theres a clearcut gap in the face department.

Im with Fearless on Dizon, i think she's clearly better looking than Shakira. But apparently for everyone else the hips dont lie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Leah Dizon* vs Shakira

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

Jill Wagner vs *Emma Watson*

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Hilary Duff*

Kim Kardashian vs *Ashley Gellar*


___________________


:lmao at everyone whinging about this b/c not everyone is attracted to what they like.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

thread got really cringeworthy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> thread got really cringeworthy


this is a serious business, obviously Pinto needed more votes dammit! i mean look at those perfectly sculpted cheek bones, beautiful eyes and classy demeanor. clearly anyone not voting for her just likes tits. not fair that the people who like a higher class of women dont get their voices heard. i demand action, we need to be more critical, and objective in when judging these women. 

Our groundrules should state that:

1) Face comes first, and has to make up 92.5% of your judgement. 
2) Big breasts are frowned upon. 
3) Trashy personalities will not be tolerated. How would you feel bringing that type of girl home to meet your mother? It would be utterly ghastly.
4) Plastic surgery is frowned upon.
5) Freida Pinto comes first, no matter what.

something must be done to stop these injustices!


:side:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

FearLess said:


> Leah Dizon's face is substantially better than Shakira's face tbh. Shakira's probably the most overrated looking chick today.


Between these two , I based my decision on who I'd rather have sex with. If you wouldn't rather have sex with Shakira plz youtube a video of her dancing asap


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Sticksy said:


> this is a serious business, obviously Pinto needed more votes dammit! i mean look at those perfectly sculpted cheek bones, beautiful eyes and classy demeanor. clearly anyone not voting for her just likes tits. not fair that the people who like a higher class of women dont get their voices heard. i demand action, we need to be more critical, and objective in when judging these women.
> 
> Our groundrules should state that:
> 
> ...


lol good luck enforcing that


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

born to run said:


> lol good luck enforcing that


not sure if you're serious but i was completely joking in that post


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> this is a serious business, obviously Pinto needed more votes dammit! i mean look at those perfectly sculpted cheek bones, beautiful eyes and classy demeanor. clearly anyone not voting for her just likes tits. not fair that the people who like a higher class of women dont get their voices heard. i demand action, we need to be more critical, and objective in when judging these women.
> 
> Our groundrules should state that:
> 
> ...


THANK-YOU FOR SAYING WHAT NEEDED TO BE SAIIIDDDDDDD!!!!! A WOMAN'S LOOKS MEAN A LOT TO ME DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I incorporate personality (based on photos) for my votes. Big personalities are good.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

It must be said that I'm a massive Leah Dizon fan. Anybody who votes against her will never get an E-Birthday card from me.

Hell, I even imported her bloody music albums which are damn awful for the most part. 

And Mr. Tickle-my-pickle Bickle, sarcasm mate. Sarcasm.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

> And Mr. Tickle-my-pickle Bickle, sarcasm mate. Sarcasm.


Yeah fella I know. I was doing a parody of this fine gentleman:


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

God I hate text sometimes. It either makes sarcasm more obvious or hides it completely. FUCK.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

No worries man. Gave me an excuse to post the video ha ha. That guy's a legend.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Well, then I'll use the excuse that my post was an excuse to use alliteration or whatever the fuck it's called, lol.


----------



## JackBauer24 (Oct 14, 2006)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

*Jill Wagner* vs Emma Watson

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Hilary Duff*

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell *vs Christina Aguilera

*Jill Wagner *vs Emma Watson

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Hilary Duff*

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is this thing still going on?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

and the award for pointless question of the day goes to....


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

Leah Dizon vs *Shakira*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Christina Aguilera

*Jill Wagner* vs Emma Watson

Victoria Pendleton vs *Mila Kunis*

*Hayden Panettiere* vs Abbey Clancy

Katherine Heigl vs *Holly Vallance*

Gabriella Cilmi vs *Hilary Duff*

*Kim Kardashian* vs Ashley Gellar


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Leah Dizon vs Shakira: Leah Dizon

Keeley Hazell vs Christina Aguilera: Keeley Hazell

Jill Wagner vs Emma Watson: Jill Wagner

Victoria Pendleton vs Mila Kunis: Mila Kunis

Hayden Panettiere vs Abbey Clancy: Hayden Panettiere

Katherine Heigl vs Holly Vallance: Katherine Heigl

Gabriella Cilmi vs Hilary Duff: Hilary Duff

Kim Kardashian vs Ashley Gellar: Kim Kardashian


----------



## Stewingum (Nov 6, 2008)

Shakira
Keeley Hazell
Emma Watson
Mila Kunis
Abbey Clancy
Holly Vallance
Hilary Duff
*Kim Kardashian<3*


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are the results for round 2B.


Leah Dizon 9-19 Shakira

Keeley Hazell 25-3 Christina Aguilera: Keeley thrashed Christina

Jill Wagner 13-15 Emma Watson: This one was close, but Emma Watson wins it.

Victoria Pendleton 1-27 Mila Kunis: The score says it all.

Hayden Panettiere 16-12 Abbey Clancy

Katherine Heigl 9-19 Holly Valance: Flick from Neighbours is in round 3.

Gabriella Cilmi 14-14 Hilary Duff: A draw, when Hillary Duff was 14-5 down at one point! A tough decision for me to make. Altho a couple of people have mentioned how much they like Gabriella I'm putting Duff through after that amazing comeback. 

Kim Kardashian 18-10 Ashley Gellar


Thanks to everybody for participating, and just a reminder that all the results so far can be found in the first post of this thread.


_____________________________________________________________________________________

Round 2C, the last set of second round fixtures.


Evangeline Lilly vs Gina Carano

Jessica Alba vs Maria Sharapova

Isla Fisher vs Ashlynn Brooke

Kate Beckinsale vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs Misa Campo

Jessica Simpson vs Megan Fox

Ana Ivanovic vs Beyoncé Knowles

Scarlett Johansson vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

Isla Fisher vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Beyoncé Knowles

*Scarlett Johansson *vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

Jessica Alba vs *Maria Sharapova*

Isla Fisher vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

*Kate Beckinsale *vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles*
*
Scarlett Johansson *vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

*Jessica Simpson* vs Megan Fox

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

As for Russian tennis players, I've always preferred Dementieva in the looks department:










Unfortunately the girl serves like me which means she has been pretty unlucky not to win any grand slams thus far. 

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke

*Kate Beckinsale *vs Amanda Bynes

Not even close...

*Sarah Michelle Gellar* vs Misa Campo

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

*Ana Ivanovic *vs Beyoncé Knowles

oooo.... tough call, as much as I love Beyonce, Ivanovic is just hot as hell. 

Scarlett Johansson vs *Alyssa Milano*

Scarlett Johnasson is the plainest lookest women ever to have been called a Hollywood beauty.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo* (SMG a few years ago, atm no)

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Beyoncé Knowles

*Scarlett Johansson *vs Alyssa Milano - hard but scarjo edges it.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Evangeline Lilly vs *Gina Carano*

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

Isla Fisher vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

*Sarah Michelle Gellar* vs Misa Campo really tough one. I went wiht Gellar because her face is prettier

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Beyoncé Knowles

Scarlett Johansson vs *Alyssa Milano*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

Isla Fisher vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Evangeline Lilly vs *Gina Carano* :Not that familiar with either of these two ladies, but there's a gif of Gina being used by someone as an avy in which she looks simply stunning, so choosing her.

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova :No brainer.

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke :Not the best picture of Isla, but always thought she was beautiful.

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes :Always had a soft spot for Beckinsale, looked amazing in the first Underworld.

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo* :If Gellar still looked like she did during the first season of Buffy i'd have picked her without a seconds hesitation.

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox* :Tough one cause i've never found Simpson to be attractive and think Fox is unbelievably overated, but she just pinched it.

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles* :Again, not a big fan of either, i'll go with Knowles.

Scarlett Johansson vs *Alyssa Milano* :Yet another pairing where both ladies are very average to me. Picking Milano because i've never understood the attraction that so many seem to have towards Johansson in the least.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Evangeline Lilly *vs Gina Carano

*Jessica Alba *vs Maria Sharapova

Isla Fisher vs* Ashlynn Brooke*

Kate Beckinsale vs* Amanda Bynes*

*Sarah Michelle Gellar* vs Misa Campo

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

Ana Ivanovic vs* Beyoncé Knowles*

*Scarlett Johansson *vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Evangeline Lilly vs *Gina Carano* - Never found Kate hot on Lost.
*
Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova - I also love Dementieva. She has a real shot at RG this year as well, should at least make the final

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke - Brooke looks like a plastic blond.

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes - Tough one.

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo* - Never really watched Buffy.

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox* - Fine Megan Fox overrated. 

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Beyoncé Knowles - Ana <33

Scarlett Johansson vs *Alyssa Milano* - Very tough. Alyssa can look amazing though.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Evangeline Lilly vs *Gina Carano*

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Evangeline Lilly vs *Gina Carano*

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

Isla Fisher vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Beyoncé Knowles

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Alyssa Milano


tough to vote against Sharapova but there you go.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

born to run said:


> _____________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Round 2C, the last set of second round fixtures.
> 
> ...


There we go.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Round 2C, the last set of second round fixtures.


Evangeline Lilly vs *Gina Carano*

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Alyssa Milano

The only two that im really big fans of are Beckinsale and Carano...those are probably my two favorites of the whole tourney actually. The rest of the high profile crop like Fox and Scarlett i consider really overrated.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

JumpinJackTrash said:


> Evangeline Lilly vs *Gina Carano* :Not that familiar with either of these two ladies, but there's a gif of Gina being used by someone as an avy in which she looks simply stunning, so choosing her.


Im guessing you mean this one? 









God damn does she look amazing in that...

oops doesnt seem the gif is working right now....but heres the link 

http://www.gifbin.com/bin/1239704331_gina-carano.gif


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles*

*Scarlett Johansson *vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## JackBauer24 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles*

*Scarlett Johansson *vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Evangeline Lilly
Jessica Alba
Isla Fisher
Kate Beckinsale
Misa Campo
Jessica Simpson
Ana Ivanovic
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

_*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

Jessica Alba vs *Maria Sharapova*

Isla Fisher vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

Kate Beckinsale vs *Amanda Bynes*

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Alyssa Milano_


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke

Kate Beckinsale vs *Amanda Bynes*

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

*Jessica Simpson* vs Megan Fox

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Beyoncé Knowles

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Alyssa Milan


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Evangeline Lilly
Jessica Alba
Ashlynn Brooke
Amanda Bynes
Misa Campo
Jessica Simpson
Beyoncé Knowles
Alyssa Milano


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Evangeline Lilly vs *Gina Carano*

Jessica Alba vs *Maria Sharapova*

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Beyoncé Knowles

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## GxIxNxG (Dec 30, 2009)

Evangeline Lilly
Maria Sharapova
Isla Fisher
Kate Beckinsale
Sarah Michelle Gellar
Jessica Simpson
Beyoncé Knowles
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles*

*Scarlett Johansson *vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles*

*Scarlett Johansson *vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Evangeline Lilly vs *Gina Carano*

Jessica Alba vs *Maria Sharapova* - Im a big tennis fan/i play tennis so clear bias.

Isla Fisher vs *Ashlynn Brooke*
*
Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes - annoys me that either of these will go through

*Sarah Michelle Gellar* vs Misa Campo

*Jessica Simpson* vs Megan Fox

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Beyoncé Knowles

*Scarlett Johansson *vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

Jessica Alba vs *Maria Sharapova* - not a big fan of either really. Really never been excited by these but I'll go Maria.... gosh that was hard.

Isla Fisher vs *Ashlynn Brooke* - love Isla, but Ashlynn takes it.

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes - The other girl looks great but Beckinsale is one of my favourite female celebrities - she is the true heir to Liz Hurley.

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo* - never heard of her before but she looks HOT AS HELL.

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox* - Easy, Simpson does nothing for me.

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles* - I think Ivanovic is much overhyped.

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Alyssa Milano - BREASTS.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Evangeline Lilly vs *Gina Carano*

Jessica Alba vs *Maria Sharapova*

Isla Fisher vs *Ashlynn Brooke*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Beyoncé Knowles

Scarlett Johansson vs *Alyssa Milano*


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

*Jessica Alba *vs Maria Sharapova

Isla Fisher vs *Ashlynn Brooke* :yum::yum:

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

Ana Ivanovic vs* Beyoncé Knowles*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Alyssa Milano*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Evangeline Lilly vs *Gina Carano* - Easily pick her over Evangeline.

*Jessica Alba* vs Maria Sharapova

*Isla Fisher *vs Ashlynn Brooke

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Amanda Bynes - Really?

Sarah Michelle Gellar vs *Misa Campo*

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

Ana Ivanovic vs *Beyoncé Knowles* 
*
Scarlett Johansson* vs Alyssa Milan


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Gina Carano

Jessica Alba vs *Maria Sharapova*

*Isla Fisher* vs Ashlynn Brooke

Kate Beckinsale vs *Amanda Bynes*

*Sarah Michelle Gellar* vs Misa Campo

Jessica Simpson vs *Megan Fox*

*Ana Ivanovic* vs Beyoncé Knowles

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Alyssa Milano


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are the results for round 2C.


Evangeline Lilly 20-10 Gina Carano: Gina put up a good fight.

Jessica Alba 22-8 Maria Sharapova: The widely expected result, but Sharapova didn’t do too badly.

Isla Fisher 17-13 Ashlynn Brooke: This one was quite close. 

Kate Beckinsale 25-5 Amanda Bynes 

Sarah Michelle Gellar 6-24 Misa Campo: Another strong showing from Misa who may just be turning a few heads. 

Jessica Simpson 6-24 Megan Fox 

Ana Ivanovic 13-17 Beyoncé Knowles: Another of the closer contests.

Scarlett Johansson 22-8 Alyssa Milano 
_______________________________________________________________________________________


Time for round 3! For a bit of a change, this round all the links are to youtube videos.

Just a reminder, the fixtures are decided by the total number of votes each lady has received in previous rounds. Most votes vs least votes etc etc.

Round 3A. 


Mila Kunis vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs Maryse Ouellet

Anne Hathaway vs Lucy Pinder

Isla Fisher vs Cheryl Cole

Kate Beckinsale vs Keira Knightley

Kim Kardashian vs Miranda Kerr


And as a bonus, here is a vid of Amanda Bynes. She was knocked out by Kate Beckinsale in round 2 but I thought she looked really hot in this vid.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

fpalm @ Ashlynn Brooke losing to that ugly ginger



*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole* Fuck that ugly ginger and fuck you for eliminating Ashlynn Brooke

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

How can you defeat the sexiest woman alive? 

*Anne Hathaway *vs Lucy Pinder

Well done Pinder - your tits have carried you far... 

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

Cheryl's not even the best looking member of her own band but I had to give her the nod here still...

Kate Beckinsale vs *Keira Knightley*

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr*


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

*Emma Watson *vs Maryse Ouellet
*
Anne Hathaway *vs Lucy Pinder

Isla Fisher vs* Cheryl Cole*
*
Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr*


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet* - i do usually prefer the "cute" types, but i think it would be a bit of a reach to take Emma here.

*Anne Hathaway* vs Lucy Pinder

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole* - blowout

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley - my girl Kate!

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr* - Dont care for either...


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh man, Keira's getting destroyed - quick eat a few meals girl and you might have a chance....


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs* Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Travis Bickle said:


> *Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff
> 
> Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*
> 
> ...


:lmao 

I actually like Pinder more than Hathaway tho.


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

*Anne Hathaway* vs Lucy Pinder

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

*Anne Hathaway* vs Lucy Pinder

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale *vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

*Anne Hathaway* vs Lucy Pinder

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


Sorry Miranda, but Kim has the hottest body I have ever seen, coupled with the hottest face I have ever seen to boot.

I also don't get all the love for Isla Fisher on here...I see nothing redeeming about her. Then again, some people think Kim is ugly and I cannot even fathom how one could come to such a conclusion. In the eye of the beholder, I guess.


----------



## GxIxNxG (Dec 30, 2009)

Mila Kunis
Emma Watson
Lucy Pinder
Cheryl Cole
Keira Knightley
Kim Kardashian


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mila Kunis by 100000 miles
Maryse Ouellet by 100000 miles
Lucy Pinder
Isla Fisher I don't like red heads , but theres just something hot about her
Kate Beckinsale
Kim Kardasian by 100000 miles


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

*Anne Hathaway* vs Lucy Pinder

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

*Emma Watson *vs Maryse Ouellet

*Anne Hathaway *vs Lucy Pinder

*Isla Fisher* vs Cheryl Cole

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr*


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs* Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Mila Kunis vs *Hilary Duff*

*Emma Watson* vs Maryse Ouellet - I don't really get why everyone drools about Maryse, She has an average-at-best lucking face, and a good body, but not even close to the hot. Emma has a lovely a face and a nice body too.

*Anne Hathaway* vs Lucy Pinder

*Isla Fisher* vs Cheryl Cole

Kate Beckinsale vs *Keira Knightley*

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr*

Probably non of my favorites will pass to the next round.


----------



## Bea (Jun 4, 2010)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

*Anne Hathaway* vs Lucy Pinder

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

Kate Beckinsale vs *Keira Knightley*

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr*


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

*Anne Hathaway* vs Lucy Pinder

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Mila Kunis vs *Hilary Duff*

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

Kate Beckinsale vs *Keira Knightley*

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mila Kunis vs *Hilary Duff*

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

*Anne Hathaway* vs Lucy Pinder

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs* Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## JackBauer24 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs* Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

*Emma Watson* vs Maryse Ouellet

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

*Isla Fisher* vs Cheryl Cole

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr*


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley
*
Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Typical a 'world' tournament full of Americans.

I mean, where are the naked North Korean girls FFS?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hilary Duff

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

*Anne Hathaway* vs Lucy Pinder

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

Kate Beckinsale vs *Keira Knightley*

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Mila Kunis *vs Hilary Duff

*Emma Watson* vs Maryse Ouellet

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

Kim Kardashian vs *Miranda Kerr*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Typical a 'world' tournament full of Americans.


Don't know why you expected differently. It was always gonna be full of Americans/Europeans, primarily. It's obviously not to be taken seriously as a "World" Cup or anything of the sort.  Just something to pass the time. It's also why I didn't vote because most of these women do not interest me anyway, only a few.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Mila Kunis vs *Hilary Duff*

Emma Watson vs *Maryse Ouellet*

Anne Hathaway vs *Lucy Pinder*

Isla Fisher vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Kate Beckinsale* vs Keira Knightley

*Kim Kardashian* vs Miranda Kerr

Isla v Cheryl was difficult, I'm a really big fan of Isla but Cheryl takes it.
The others required almost no thought whatsoever, all very easy decisions for me as Maryse, Lucy Pinder, Kate Beckinsale and Kim Kardashian rank right up at the top of my list of all time hottest celebrities.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Right then, results for Round 3A.


Mila Kunis 27-4 Hilary Duff: Kunis is through to the next round.

Emma Watson 6-25 Maryse Ouellet: One of my favourite ladies is out , whilst Maryse will take some stopping.

Anne Hathaway 13-18 Lucy Pinder: A fairly tight contest.

Isla Fisher 4-27 Cheryl Cole: Cheryl marches on.

Kate Beckinsale 25-6 Keira Knightley: Kate Beckinsale seems to be very popular.

Kim Kardashian 18-13 Miranda Kerr: Another close battle.
________________________________________________________________________________


Round 3B.

Misa Campo vs Shakira

Beyoncé Knowles vs Megan Fox

Keeley Hazell vs Hayden Panettiere

Evangeline Lilly vs Jessica Alba

Scarlett Johansson vs Maria Kanellis

Taylor Swift vs Holly Valance


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

*Misa Campo* vs Shakira

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Hayden Panettiere

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Maria Kanellis*

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

*Beyoncé Knowles* vs Megan Fox

*Keeley Hazell* vs Hayden Panettiere

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Maria Kanellis*

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Hayden Panettiere

Evangeline Lilly vs* Jessica Alba*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Maria Kanellis*

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Hayden Panettiere

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Taylor Swift* vs Holly Valance


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

*Beyoncé Knowles* vs Megan Fox

*Keeley Hazell* vs Hayden Panettiere

*Evangeline Lilly *vs Jessica Alba

*Scarlett Johansson *vs Maria Kanellis

Taylor Swift vs* Holly Valance*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Shakira
Beyoncé Knowles
Keeley Hazell
Jessica Alba
Maria Kanellis
Taylor Swift


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Misa Campo* vs Shakira

*Beyoncé Knowles* vs Megan Fox

*Keeley Hazell* vs Hayden Panettiere

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Jessica Alba

*Scarlett Johansson *vs Maria Kanellis

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

*Beyoncé Knowles* vs Megan Fox

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

*Taylor Swift* vs Holly Valance


The B/Fox matchup is happening to soon.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Hayden Panettiere

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Jessica Alba

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Misa Campo* vs Shakira

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Hayden Panettiere

*Evangeline Lily* vs Jessica Alba

Scarlett Johansson vs *Maria Kanellis*

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Jessica Alba

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*

Edit: Can't believe the women I consider the hottest in the world was taken out in the first round... by Keeley Hazell of all people... .


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Misa Campo* vs Shakira

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Hayden Panettiere

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

*Taylor Swift* vs Holly Valance


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

*Misa Campo* vs Shakira

*Beyoncé Knowles* vs Megan Fox

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*

Hayden getting trounced by Keeley Hazell....you gotta be kidding! :no:


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

*Beyoncé Knowles* vs Megan Fox

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

*Taylor Swift* vs Holly Valance


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Misa Campo* vs Shakira

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Maria Kanellis*

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*


sucks having to vote against Keeley, but i've always had a hing for Hayden.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Misa Campo* vs Shakira

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

*Keeley Hazell* vs Hayden Panettiere

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*

I liked having pictures more than videos


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

*Beyoncé Knowles* vs Megan Fox

*Keeley Hazell* vs Hayden Panettiere

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

*Taylor Swift* vs Holly Valance


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Misa Campo* vs Shakira

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Jessica Alba

Scarlett Johansson vs *Maria Kanellis*

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Not a fan of either but how Keeley has got this far is a miracle.... 

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Maria Kanellis*

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Misa Campo* vs Shakira

*Beyoncé Knowles* vs Megan Fox

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*Misa Campo* vs Shakira

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*
*
Evangeline Lilly* vs Jessica Alba

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

*Beyoncé Knowles* vs Megan Fox

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

*Taylor Swift* vs Holly Valance


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Misa Campo* vs Shakira

*Beyoncé Knowles* vs Megan Fox

*Keeley Hazell* vs Hayden Panettiere

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Jessica Alba

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

Taylor Swift vs *Holly Valance*


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

*Beyoncé Knowles* vs Megan Fox

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

*Taylor Swift* vs Holly Valance


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*
Misa Campo* vs Shakira

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

*Taylor Swift* vs Holly Valance


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Misa Campo* vs Shakira

Beyoncé Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere* - hopefully Hayden can pull a Hillary Duff 2nd round like comeback and win this. I realy like Keeley, but Hayden is superior.

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

*Taylor Swift* vs Holly Valance


----------



## JackBauer24 (Oct 14, 2006)

Misa Campo vs *Shakira*

*Beyoncé Knowles* vs Megan Fox

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Evangeline Lilly vs *Jessica Alba*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Maria Kanellis

*Taylor Swift* vs Holly Valance


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

*Misa Campo* vs. Shakira

Beyonce Knowles vs *Megan Fox*

Keeley Hazell vs *Hayden Panettiere*

*Evangeline Lilly* vs Jessica Alba

Scarlett Johansson vs *Maria Kanellis*

*Taylor Swift* vs Holly Valance


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just wondering how many days do you tally the results?


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

KnightMace said:


> Just wondering how many days do you tally the results?


3 days for each round usually.
________________________________________________________________________________________

Here are the results for round 3B.


Misa Campo 14-14 Shakira: A draw, tough decision for me but I’m choosing Misa to go through.

Beyoncé Knowles 13-15 Megan Fox: Very close.

Keeley Hazell 13-15 Hayden Panettiere: Keeley was 7-0 up, but Hayden came storming back.

Evangeline Lilly 9-19 Jessica Alba: Compared to other fixtures Jessica won by quite a margin.

Scarlett Johansson 18-10 Maria Kanellis: The Iron Man 2 star is in the next round.

Taylor Swift 12-16 Holly Valance: Valance is through.
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Round 4, the last 12.


Mila Kunis vs Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Pinder vs Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet vs Kim Kardashian

Holly Valance vs Kate Beckinsale

Jessica Alba vs Megan Fox

Misa Campo vs Scarlett Johansson


Also- In the future, but not straight after, I am considering running a competition similar to this one but with (famous) songs. 

So, to test the waters so to speak, if you would be interested in participating please put a 'yes' after your votes for this round. If you wouldn't be interested please put a 'no' after your votes. Thanks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*

*Holly Valance* vs Kate Beckinsale

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

*Misa Campo *vs Scarlett Johansson


yes


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Mila Kunis vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kim Kardashian

*Holly Valance* vs Kate Beckinsale (God that was a tough one. Damn you!!!)

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

*Misa Campo* vs Scarlett Johansson

Yes.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice comeback to get Keeley out of here!


*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kim Kardashian

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

*Misa Campo* vs Scarlett Johansson


These were all easy choices for me.

Im not sure on the songs thing. It depends on the song choices, are you basing this off some sort of list thats out there (like a collaberation of VH1 tops of the decade lists for example)? I ask because if its just going to be your own personal choices, then theres a strong chance there will be alot of songs that ive never heard of...and to be honest i doubt i'll listen to a 3-4 minute song before voting. At least not more than a few. But if the tourney is consisting of all really famous mainstream hit songs (like Dont stop believin', Livin on a Prayer, for example)that everyone probably knows, then sure..i'd be in!


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Mila Kunis vs *Hayden Panettiere*

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*

I thought Maryse & Kardashian would be the last 2 left but I guess not lol


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kim Kardashian

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

*Misa Campo* vs Scarlett Johansson


Yes


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mila Kunis
Cheryl Cole
Maryse - Impossible to pick my top 3 are Maryse , Kim and Ashley Gellar ..they've all faced each other =/
Kate Beckinsale
Jessica Alba If Megan Fox beats Jessica this contest loses all credibility 
Misa Campo


Yes .. I love doing/making these things .. more more more


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Cole

Maryse 

Kate Beckinsale

Megan Fox

Misa Campo

Yessuh


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mila Kunis vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


YES!


Damn Beyonce and Shakira got eliminated.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Mila Kunis vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*

*Holly Valance* vs Kate Beckinsale

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*

*Holly Valance* vs Kate Beckinsale

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

*Misa Campo* vs Scarlett Johansson


K....Maryse Vs. Kim just isn't fair for me  

Kim wins it though, best body I have ever seen.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kim Kardashian

*Holly Valance* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*

Yes.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kim Kardashian

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kim Kardashian

*Holly Valance* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mila Kunis vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*

*Holly Valance* vs Kate Beckinsale

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox* (crap I predicted these two would be in the final.)

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*

YES!


----------



## GxIxNxG (Dec 30, 2009)

Mila Kunis
Cheryl Cole
Maryse Ouellet
Holly Valance
Jessica Alba
Misa Campo


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*
*
Maryse Ouellet* vs Kim Kardashian

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

*Misa Campo* vs Scarlett Johansson

I feel odd voting this Asian gal through all the time. Also, Kate Beckinsale better not lose


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*Mila Kunis *vs Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Maryse Ouellet *vs Kim Kardashian

Holly Valance vs* Kate Beckinsale*

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*

yes


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mila Kunis *vs Hayden Panettiere

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouelletvs *Kim Kardashian*

Holly Valance vs* Kate Beckinsale*

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mila Kunis vs *Hayden Panettiere*

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kim Kardashian

*Holly Valance* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

*Misa Campo* vs Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kim Kardashian

*Holly Valance* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*

Also, yes but check with your music guru, Panther, before nominating everything.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

Mila Kunis vs *Hayden Panettiere*

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Mila Kunis vs *Hayden Panettiere*

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kim Kardashian

*Holly Valance* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*

yes to music


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*
*
Holly Valance* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

*Maryse Ouelle*t vs Kim Kardashian

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*

Yeah.


----------



## JackBauer24 (Oct 14, 2006)

Mila Kunis vs *Hayden Panettiere*

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## Ezekiel (Apr 24, 2010)

*Mila Kunis* vs Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Pinder vs *Cheryl Cole*

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Mila Kunis vs *Hayden Panettiere*

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kim Kardashian

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

Mila Kunis vs *Hayden Panettiere*

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

*Jessica Alba* vs Megan Fox

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Mila Kunis vs *Hayden Panettiere*

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kim Kardashian*

Holly Valance vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*

Maryse v Kim was a difficult one for me. I chose Maryse first but changed it based on Kim having real boobs rather than silicone. I love both those women.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Mila Kunis *vs Hayden Panettiere

*Lucy Pinder* vs Cheryl Cole

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kim Kardashian

*Holly Valance* vs Kate Beckinsale

Jessica Alba vs *Megan Fox*

Misa Campo vs *Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are the results for round 4. Quite a few close matches here.


Mila Kunis 18-13 Hayden Panettiere

Lucy Pinder 14-16 Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet 17-14 Kim Kardashian

Holly Valance 13-18 Kate Beckinsale

Jessica Alba 16-15 Megan Fox

Misa Campo 10-21 Scarlett Johansson

__________________________________________________________________________________

Okay, there are just 6 ladies left! It is now time to chose your 4 favourites from these 6. The 4 who get the most votes this round will go through to the semi-finals.

Mila Kunis

Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet 

Kate Beckinsale 

Scarlett Johansson

Jessica Alba


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mila Kunis
Cheryl Cole
Maryse Ouellet
Jessica Alba


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Cheryl Cole
Maryse Ouellet
Kate Beckinsale
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Cheryl Cole
Maryse Ouellet
Kate Beckinsale
Jessica Alba


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mila Kunis
Cheryl Cole
Maryse Ouellet 
Jessica Alba


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Mila Kunis
Cheryl Cole
Maryse Ouellet
Jessica Alba


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Mila Kunis
Maryse Ouellet
Scarlett Johansson
Jessica Alba


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Cheryl Cole
Maryse Oullett
Scarlett Johansson
Jessica Alba


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cheryl Cole
Maryse Ouellet 
Scarlett Johansson
Jessica Alba


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Mila Kunis
Maryse Ouellet
Kate Beckinsale
Jessica Alba


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Cheryl Cole

Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson

Jessica Alba


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson

Jessica Alba
Cheryl Cole


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale
Maryse Ouellet
Cheryl Cole
Jessica Alba


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Beckinsale knocking out Keira then Holly.... that's it, I'm out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Nah just kidding, my four are - 

MARYSE 
ALBA 
BECKINSALE 
AND COLE EDGES OUT MULNIS (BUT SARAH HARDING IS STILL WAY HOTTER)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheryl Cole
Maryse Ouellet
Kate Beckinsale
Jessica Alba


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet

Jessica Alba

Couldn't choose a specific one out of the rest.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Mila Kunis

Maryse Ouellet

Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mila Kunis
Maryse Oullett
Scarlett Johanson 
Jessica Alba


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Mila Kunis

Cheryl Cole

Scarlett Johansson

Jessica Alba


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Maryse Ouellet

Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson

Mila Kunis


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Mila Kunis
Maryse Ouellet
Kate Beckinsale
Jessica Alba


----------



## JackBauer24 (Oct 14, 2006)

Mila Kunis

Maryse Ouellet

Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Mila
Scarjo
Jessica Alba
Maryse


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet

Scarlett Johansson

Jessica Alba


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cheryl Cole

Maryse Ouellet

Kate Beckinsale

Jessica Alba


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Cheryl Cole
Maryse Ouellet
Kate Beckinsale
Jessica Alba

the same as brute :hmm: might need to change these then


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Cheryl Cole
> Maryse Ouellet
> Kate Beckinsale
> Jessica Alba
> ...




I have pretty good taste when it comes to the ladies.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

aside from your massive love for broads with tattoos.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mila Kunis
Maryse Ouellet
Kate Beckinsale
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Kate Beckinsale

Maryse Ouellet

Mila Kunis

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Jessica Alba
Cheryl Cole
Maryse Ouellet
:hmm:...
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Mila Kunis

Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson

Jessica Alba*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mila Kunis
Cheryl Cole
Maryse Ouellet 
Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Ezekiel (Apr 24, 2010)

Jessica Alba

Kate Beckinsale

Cheryl Cole

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Maryse Ouellet 

Kate Beckinsale 

Scarlett Johansson

Jessica Alba


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Mila Kunis
Maryse Ouellet 
Scarlett Johansson
Jessica Alba


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> aside from your massive love for broads with tattoos.


Only the hot ones and if they got tattoos it makes em better


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

Mila Kunis

Maryse Ouellet

Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

Mila Kunis

Maryse Ouellet

Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are the results for the latest round.

Maryse Ouellet 30
Jessica Alba 27
Scarlett Johansson 22
Kate Beckinsale 22
Cheryl Cole 20
Mila Kunis 19
______________________________________________________________________________

Now, the semi-finals.

Maryse Ouellet vs Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson vs Jessica Alba


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Jessica Alba*

Hopefully Kate B can hold her own against the favorite Maryse I guess.


----------



## Ezekiel (Apr 24, 2010)

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kate Beckinsale*
Scarlett Johansson vs *Jessica Alba*

Being on a wrestling site Maryse obviously has had a massive advantage all along, so im just hoping my girl Kate keeps it close. Not that i expect others to have the same taste as me, but theres no way that deserves to be a blowout win for Maryse. Looks like its off to a good start at least!

Im surprised Scarlett has made it this far.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Jessica Alba


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Jessica Alba


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Maryse Ouellet
Jessica Alba


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Maryse Ouellet
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kate Beckinsale*

Scarlett Johansson vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Maryse Ouellet
Jessica Alba


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson vs *Jessica Alba*


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Maryse Ouellet vs *Kate Beckinsale*

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Jessica Alba


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kate Beckinsale
Jessica Alba


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale and Maryse Ouellet locked at 9-9!


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

_*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Jessica Alba_


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale
Jessica Alba


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kate Beckinsale

Jessica Alba


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Jessica Alba
_ (Sake, I wanted them both out first round)_


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Maryse Ouellet
Scarlett Johannson


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## GxIxNxG (Dec 30, 2009)

Maryse Ouellet
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale
Scarlett Johnason


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Maryse
Alba


----------



## ewert81 (Dec 15, 2008)

Maryse Ouellet

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Beckinsale & Alba


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

Maryse Ouellet

Scarlett Johannson


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Kate and Scarlett


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Maryse Ouellet vs Kate Beckinsale
I say : Maryse Ouellet

Scarlett Johansson vs Jessica Alba
I say : Scarlett Johansson 

Suggestion : If she hasn't been used in this yet , put Drew Barrymore in here shes super hot in them makeup commercials that keep coming on lately


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Maryse and Scarlett....


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

Maryse Ouellet

Scarlett Johannson


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Maryse Ouellet* vs Kate Beckinsale

*Scarlett Johansson* vs Jessica Alba


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

maryse 
scarlet


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are the results for the semi-finals.

Maryse Ouellet 21-15 Kate Beckinsale

Scarlett Johansson 18-18 Jessica Alba: A draw. I’m choosing Jessica Alba to go through to the final.
__________________________________________________________________________________________

THE FINAL


Maryse Ouellet
































vs
































Jessica Alba




Voting closes in 3 days.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

definitely *Jessica Alba*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Jessica Alba*


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jessica Alba*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Maryse Ouellet.


----------



## Ezekiel (Apr 24, 2010)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

ALBA.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alba

Bullshit on Maryse beating Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Alba.

Seriously, how the fuck did Scarlett not get through yet maryse did??


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

Jessica Alba


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

CyberWaste said:


> Alba.
> 
> Seriously, how the fuck did Scarlett not get through yet maryse did??


We're on a wrestling site, which means Maryse had the equivalent to home field advantage throughout the playoffs. Hard to beat someone when you got some marks who probably jack off to her 3 times a day voting. I kid, i kid!  

Beckinsale may have lost in vote total, but i'd say she covered the spread. Thats a win in my book


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jessica Alba


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Legit angry at Kate Beckinsale losing.

*Jessica Alba* ftw though.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Maryse Ouellet


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Jessica Alba*


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Maryse woot woot

Hope butterface Alba doesn't win


----------



## Edgecution03 (Sep 20, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## D-Fear (May 7, 2006)

yoseftigger said:


> Maryse woot woot
> 
> Hope butterface Alba doesn't win


Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Alba a butterface?!! wtf?

Yet the guy probably thinks Jillian is hot


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Maryse woot woot
> 
> Hope butterface Alba doesn't win


Too much WWE for you kid. Maryse has the body of a standard pornstar with massive impants I think. Nice face, but nothing special body wise compared to people like alba, Scarlett, beyonce etc.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Jessica Alba*


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

MARYSE!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse Ouellet


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

MARYSE FOR THE WIN


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Jessica Alba. A million times. Like someone else said, Maryse have the average pornstar body and a face that matches it. Not surprise she reach the finals, but baffled that she did.

Rigth now Alba is leading 13-7.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Maryse. Just because I know that crazy French hunny would ride me all the way to my grave. French are awesome in bed!!!


----------



## GxIxNxG (Dec 30, 2009)

Maryse.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Maryse


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Maryse's got that typical 90's pornstar look going on, it's pretty unique...


........cough.


----------



## JackBauer24 (Oct 14, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

SCORE UPDATE

It is currently: Maryse 11-13 Jessica, could still go either way.

Also, a shameless plug for my new thing - see the link in my sig. No one has signed up yet so do take a look. Should be good fun.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Definately Alba.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Maryse Ouellet


----------



## Nameless (Sep 30, 2006)

Maryse


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

anyone with alts start voting for alba. thanks.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Maryse.

Go away Alba.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Lostfap said:


> anyone with alts start voting for alba. thanks.


LOL, i was thinking the same thing!

I think i legit hate Maryse now cause of this.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

if there's such a thing as a generic boringly hot women, it's Maryse.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Maryse, easily. I don't think Alba is that great looking.


----------



## dondeluis (May 27, 2010)

Maryse


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

Maryse, fuck the haters


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Maryse FTW.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

oh sweet jesus


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Alba :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

at this rate randy orton's theme song will win the music competition.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Maryse *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not a surprise really on a wresting site that the wrestler is looking like she's going to win. Shame really.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Lostfap said:


> at this rate randy orton's theme song will win the music competition.


LOL. So true. The final will be Randy Orton's theme against Christians.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

A shame. It was a nice idea born to run....but the marks ruined the contest. In hindsight we shouldnt have even included the divas. I nominate a new 3 way vote between Alba, Scarlett, and Beckinsale to determine the true winner.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Figure Maryse would win this. No fucking way she's hotter than Kate B or Alba.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Lostfap said:


> at this rate randy orton's theme song will win the music competition.


Got a link to this competition ?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lostfap said:


> at this rate randy orton's theme song will win the music competition.


NXT THEME >>>>>


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Scamp said:


> Figure Maryse would win this. No fucking way she's hotter than Kate B or Alba.


you do realise different people have different tastes in women... What you find hot others might not and vice versa.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Maryse is hot by any standards - she's ten times more attractive than Scarlett Johannson, slightly more attractive than Beckinsale and neck to neck with Alba. Maryse is ungodly sexy and I have no problem with her winning.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

well thank fuck for that. just close the thread now, whatever anyone else says from now is simply meaningless drivel in a thread, on some message board L O S T in the world wide web.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Where is this music competition that people are talking about?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah fhm and maxim readers know nothing since scarlett was voted sexiest woman alive a few years ago... 

Maryse is so sexy, with that fake tits, no ass or hips, drag queen face at times and muscly body! I'd let her do her finisher to me any day HYUCK HYUCK!!!!


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

CyberWaste said:


> *Yeah fhm and maxim readers know nothing since scarlett was voted sexiest woman alive a few years ago... *
> 
> Maryse is so sexy, with that fake tits, no ass or hips, drag queen face at times and muscly body! I'd let her do her finisher to me any day HYUCK HYUCK!!!!


Other people voted the world's sexiest woman by FHM readers include:











and also:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So Maryse won. Lame lame lame


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

No problem with Maryse winning, she's pretty fucking sexy.

Next time have a "Hottest MILF World Cup"


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Jessica alba should have won this tournament, and should win the hottest milf one your on about.










lost to....












jasus


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

This thread lost credibility when Gabriella Cilmi got eliminated.


----------



## stevervd (Jun 20, 2010)

this is good


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

music competition is up next lads, well if enough people show interest.

still I guess the majority of people prefer Maryse, no point bitching too much, it's only a bit of fun.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

_that's what hitler said_


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> _that's what hitler said_


Hitler preferred Maryse too? Well there you have it, the ultimate stamp of approval. I guess she is the most Aryan looking, probably not as conservatively dressed as he would've liked though.

Yeah bring on the music competition.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

People can start sending in their nominations for the song world cup.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

I must be missing something here. From reading the last page of posts it would certainly seem that the competition is over and that Maryse won, however, i've just looked over the last 4 pages three times and can see no post by Born_To_Run saying any such thing.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Role Model said:


> _that's what hitler said_


:sad: indeed and that turned out to be a right old clusterfuck.


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

It's not over, voting ends tomorrow. Maryse is in the lead at the moment tho.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

born to run said:


> It's not over, voting ends tomorrow. Maryse is in the lead at the moment tho.


Ok, just the three people on the last page jumping the gun then. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Maryse won? Why am I not surprised? All of the female celebs I find personally attractive were hardly on any of the polls anyway, so it doesn't really matter. I don't find Maryse all that great, but that's okay.

EDIT: She's winning, okay. She'll win regardless.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

sent in my song choices or some anyway. 

you'll probably get a LOAD of songs. it could be hard trying to run them off should be good though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

still time to defeat the evil empire.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Quick everyone create multiple accounts... THIS TRAVESTY CAN STILL BE PREVENTED!!!!


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

Why do you guys take this so seriously?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I think he was joking...


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

I didnt mean anyone in particular, just everyone in general


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

What the fuck is wrong with this?!?! 
how eva longoria wasn't even in it i'll never know!!
and cheryl cole should of won it with kelly kelly, eva longoria, jennifer aniston and abbey clancy in all at the end but they got knocked out early  

anyway get a music one on


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This thread lost credibility when Marina Orlova got eliminated.


----------



## stevervd (Jun 20, 2010)

angelina jolie men


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

RESULTS FOR THE FINAL

Your winner, and WF's hottest woman in the world is................































Maryse Ouellet




Final score: Maryse Ouellet 19-15 Jessica Alba 



THE END............
















...........?​


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

boo-urns


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The most overrated woman on the forum wins huh.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

instant boner


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

born to run said:


> RESULTS FOR THE FINAL
> 
> Your winner, and WF's hottest woman in the world is................
> 
> ...


I got no complaints there man , she really is hotter than these random actors that have been used in the rest of this

Whats up w/ some people calling this a travesty? lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tony777 said:


> Whats up w/ some people calling this a travesty? lol


Because Maryse is generic as hell and most of the women on this poll are much better looking.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Maryse isn't even the hottest in WWE imo, I'd take Layla over the generic good looks of Maryse. Anyway my favourites at the moment are Candice Swanepoel and Shakira.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I know this is a wrestling board and all, but god damn if you think a WWE diva is the hottest women on the planet earth, you need to go out more or watch less wrestling.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

6.5/10 for our "winner" in her coronation pic :no:

I noticed born to run put a little question mark in the bottom right after "THE END"...is there more to come? Cause I'd still like to get Beckinsale vs Alba to determine the real winner


----------

